# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Novembro 2006



## Fil (1 Nov 2006 às 12:57)

Por agora, o frio vai todo para o leste da europa e chega inclusivé até ao sul da Grécia, que sortudos! Nós temos que nos contentar com ver que as temperaturas vão finalmente regressar a valores mais própios para a época. Quanto a entradas frias, nem no 2º painel do GFS quanto mais no 1º  

O fim de semana será debaixo de chuva, já estava com saudades


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2006 às 13:02)

boas
Entre amanha e domingo conto ver cair na minha zona à volta de 50mm e a próxima semana pode ir no bom caminho pelo menos a avaliar pelo ECM que mete uma depressão no fim da semana, logo seria um S.Martinho com muita água a ver vamos


----------



## Seringador (1 Nov 2006 às 17:08)

Sim vem alguma chuvita e depois se forem pelo GFS uma Bartlet ou Açoreana (esta mais fraca)

Se forem pelo ECM existe um padrão para uma viragem da alta pressão na Escandinávia e um regresso a um jet mais a sul e faseado, mas isso são outras histórias, aindafalta muito, mas é bom de se ver


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 18:07)

Seringador, é sempre bom verte por aqui num feriado!! 
És um sortudo estás no Marão e nós népias, na cinzenta cidade...  

Tens de abrir aqui uma thread, a ensinar a malta a entender e até aprender a ver essas "coisas" que só tu vês a longa distância. Sei que isso não se aprende com 3 pancadas, por isso tu tens a formação que tens e eu como muitos outros não! Mas tb estou certo que muito podemos melhorar e centrar-nos apenas no que é importante deixando de lado o acessório, é que isto do "quero peixe, então toma lá, é porreiro. Mas bom mesmo era nos ensinares a pescar!"  
Sei que o teu tempo é muito limitado, mas tb ninguém aqui disse que tinha de ser em 3 semanas, vamos com calma... o que achas!? Pensa nisso!  
Depois até podemos fazer um teste no dia do tal encontro.


----------



## tozequio (2 Nov 2006 às 00:06)

Fil disse:


> Por agora, o frio vai todo para o leste da europa e chega inclusivé até ao sul da Grécia, que sortudos



Realmente são mesmo sortudos, Atenas vai ter a visita de uma iso -5 lá para Sábado


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 00:38)

hummm interessante


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 09:59)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Seringador, é sempre bom verte por aqui num feriado!!
> És um sortudo estás no Marão e nós népias, na cinzenta cidade...
> 
> Tens de abrir aqui uma thread, a ensinar a malta a entender e até aprender a ver essas "coisas" que só tu vês a longa distância. Sei que isso não se aprende com 3 pancadas, por isso tu tens a formação que tens e eu como muitos outros não! Mas tb estou certo que muito podemos melhorar e centrar-nos apenas no que é importante deixando de lado o acessório, é que isto do "quero peixe, então toma lá, é porreiro. Mas bom mesmo era nos ensinares a pescar!"
> ...




Boas Kim!

Vou ver essa disponibilidade, mas sabes que existem hipóteses de se ir apreendendo conforme se vai verificando a informação e inumera correlações serão necessárias e alguns anos de observação do comportamento atmosférico.
É uma boa ideia, mas alguns segredinhos não poderão ser revelados, é como na cozinha aquele toque que faz a diferença   

Voltando ao modelos 
o ECM mostra uma eneorme depressão que se vier para cá vai ser uma bela tempestade, mas primeiro os Açores têm de levar com ela em cima, espero que desapareça esta hipótese senão....   

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006110200!!!step/


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 10:12)

Como sempre o GFS meteu água amais!  
Na saída das 6 já está mais de acordo com o que dizem o espanhóis do INM e o nosso IM actualizou, ás 9:18, a chuva moderada na manhã e forte para a tarde, para aguaceiros moderados, colocando o país em alerta amarelo.







O que será que têm o espanhóis que nos falta a nós?


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 10:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Como sempre o GFS meteu água amais!
> Na saída das 6 já está mais de acordo com o que dizem o espanhóis do INM e o nosso IM actualizou, ás 9:18, a chuva moderada na manhã e forte para a tarde, para aguaceiros moderados, colocando o país em alerta amarelo.
> 
> 
> ...



profissionais competentes e com formação ou experiência de observação para previsão a curto prazo, pq a médio e longo nem falo.... além disso os espanhóis têm mais €€€€€€€ e isso é diz tudo  

Kim podes apanhar uma boa chuvada hoje ao fim do dia


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 10:35)

Seringador disse:


> profissionais competentes e com formação ou experiência de observação para previsão a curto prazo, pq a médio e longo nem falo.... além disso os espanhóis têm mais €€€€€€€ e isso é diz tudo
> 
> Kim podes apanhar uma boa chuvada hoje ao fim do dia



Pois é isso concerteza  

Dá gosto vê-las "engordar" nesta animação de sat.
 

http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/msg/anim/msgview.php?lang=en


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 11:09)

Boas,

Esta saída já mostra alguma consistência para o frio em altitude a meio do mês      
A ver vamos, visto que o GFS anda


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 12:11)

Boas

Depois disto teremos um Verão S. martinho no que respeita a estabilidade e as primeiras noites abaixo 5ºC para o NE Transmontano a ver vamos, só gostava que aquela Alta pressão derivasse para Norte 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2006 às 15:34)

Tempestade Tropical

Tempestade em formaçao ja ganhou rota SW --N/NE ira passar pela Madeira e  com fortes possiblidades de embater no Sul do pais(Algarve)

Trovoadas e rajadas muito fortes estao bem presentes nela!!

Esta tempestade tropical originou-se a NE de Cabo Verde!!

É para seguir com interesse esta menina sem nome!! 

Á velocidade que vai dentro de 3/4 dias podera ca estar!!


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 15:41)

Bem os modelos apontam ainda para esta madrugada animação se calhar provocado pela vorticidade existente entre Averio e Porto... 

Já estão a rolar.... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn124.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn184.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn244.png


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2006 às 16:29)

Reparem bem na mancha tropical ao pe da madeira!!!

Ganhou um pouco de força...E esta na rota prevista...


----------



## LUPER (3 Nov 2006 às 16:34)

]ToRnAdO[;14800 disse:
			
		

> Reparem bem na mancha tropical ao pe da madeira!!!
> 
> Ganhou um pouco de força...E esta na rota prevista...



Mas o que é que tu vês que eu não consigo ver, mancha tropical?    Anda, anda só nos falta o Samba e as mulatas


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 16:38)

será isto que o nosso amigo tornado se refere  

http://www.orbit.nesdis.noaa.gov/smcd/opdb/aviation/loops/realtime/tropicsir_loope.html


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 16:41)

miguel disse:


> será isto que o nosso amigo tornado se refere
> 
> http://www.orbit.nesdis.noaa.gov/smcd/opdb/aviation/loops/realtime/tropicsir_loope.html



Pobre anticiclone anda mesmo desaparecido... as massas tropicais até andam no sentido contrário


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2006 às 16:52)

miguel disse:


> será isto que o nosso amigo tornado se refere
> 
> http://www.orbit.nesdis.noaa.gov/smcd/opdb/aviation/loops/realtime/tropicsir_loope.html




Alguem que me compreende!!!

Deixa ela apanhar a anomalia no "nosso" mar que vamos ver!!! 

Vamos ver...Pela Madeira é certo que passe...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2006 às 16:55)

LUPER disse:


> Mas o que é que tu vês que eu não consigo ver, mancha tropical?    Anda, anda só nos falta o Samba e as mulatas



Vamos ver se nao vamos sambar    

Uma depressao que se forme nos tropicos ...como se chama?? depressao POLAR???


----------



## LUPER (3 Nov 2006 às 17:08)

]ToRnAdO[;14810 disse:
			
		

> Vamos ver se nao vamos sambar
> 
> Uma depressao que se forme nos tropicos ...como se chama?? depressao POLAR???



Mas na madeira não há nada, apenas em Cabo Verde     , e é preciso que ela venha para cá


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2006 às 17:14)

LUPER disse:


> Mas na madeira não há nada, apenas em Cabo Verde     , e é preciso que ela venha para cá



Sim..Luper...ainda nao atingiu a Madeira...mas tem grandes hipoteses de atingir com alguma agressividade!!

Mas se reparares na direcçao dela e o percurso que anda a fazer,ganho ontem, de SW--N/NE deve atingir a Madeira amanha...

é uma questao de esperar se aguenta ou nao ate la...ate pode dissipar-se mas nao e o que esta acontecer...muito pelo contrario!!


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 17:39)

Está condenada não evoluirá, embora espere mesmo estar enganado, o máximo poderá ajudar mais tarde alguma coisa para os Açores , primeiro irá andar perdido no atlântico, o fluxo das massas de ar e não o sistema


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2006 às 17:40)

Não estou também a ver nada de mais que esteja a se dirigir para a Madeira no satélite, que possa constituir risco algum...


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 17:50)

Bem 

OGFS está cada vez mais Interessante, nesta altura e a mostrar isto, é mesmo a Ilha da Fantasia    se calhar bem mais para o fim do mês, pode ser que sobre alguma coisa para aqui?! 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn3481.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn3601.html

Bom FDS


----------



## LUPER (3 Nov 2006 às 17:55)

Seringador disse:


> Bem
> 
> OGFS está cada vez mais Interessante, nesta altura e a mostrar isto, é mesmo a Ilha da Fantasia    se calhar bem mais para o fim do mês, pode ser que sobre alguma coisa para aqui?!
> 
> ...



It's the plane Bosss       , aposto que nos vai atingir a -5, para termos umas nevadas a 500m pra começar


----------



## ACalado (3 Nov 2006 às 18:40)

boas o que será que eles já viram e nós não    estão a dar neve pra covilhã pro dia 14 e 15....
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO006|COVILHA|&metric=1

devem ser é doidos


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 21:36)

Será o primeiro delírio do GFS da temporada Outono/Inverno?? 
De todos os modos esta situação só traz frio para Portugal, precipitação 0 (zero).


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 23:24)

O GFS que que morremos afogados!!!  amanha já não está lá nada


----------



## Fil (4 Nov 2006 às 00:14)

Saidas frias no 2º painel já as houve em outubro. Essa situação acho que não tem nada de anormal se fosse a acontecer, a linha a 0ºC só abarca a região norte e novembro até se pode considerar o mês 1 do inverno.

De qualquer maneira na próxima saida essa entrada vai desaparecer


----------



## tozequio (4 Nov 2006 às 12:44)

Fil disse:


> Saidas frias no 2º painel já as houve em outubro. Essa situação acho que não tem nada de anormal se fosse a acontecer, a linha a 0ºC só abarca a região norte e novembro até se pode considerar o mês 1 do inverno.
> 
> De qualquer maneira na próxima saida essa entrada vai desaparecer



Já desapareceu


----------



## Minho (4 Nov 2006 às 15:04)

A próxima semana será de alguma pluviosidade principalmente segunda-feira. Depois à medida que avançarmos a tendência é para precipitação nula e temperaturas próprias para a época.


----------



## Minho (4 Nov 2006 às 15:06)

Ainda é uma miragem, mas esta situação é uma potencial entrada fria por noroeste:


----------



## Seringador (4 Nov 2006 às 15:38)

Boas,

Meus amigos,

Estamos ainda na ilha da fantasia , ainda faltam 3 semana para que a 1ª situação de frio Outonal comece a ser mais consistente, até lá não irei confiar nos modelos, mas que são boas indicações , isso são e ao existir no fim do mês será uma entrada de N ou NW, já não me importava que fosse igaul à do ano passado  
Venha lá uma estação como a de 55/56 

Os modelos andam a brincar mas é possível já tirar algumas análise importantes.... 

Uma diferença assumida entre o GFSe o ECM, e um domínio depressionário a w dos açores tão forte e frio, linha 534dam pelo ECM é bom de se ver, visto que pode forçar o deslocamento da Alta pressão no ne Europeu para norte e, por conseguinte uma possivel abertura, permitindo a passagem do núcleo de baixas pressões directamente da Terra Nova para o SE Atlântico.

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

Até aí é previsível, mas o que se seguirá a seguir pode ser ainda mais espectacular, ou seja após a passagens deste fluxo depressionário existirá potencial para a formação de um bloqueio no Atlântico e que permita um mergulho de ar frio directamente da Islândia   
mais num digo


----------



## LUPER (4 Nov 2006 às 16:28)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Meus amigos,
> 
> ...



Estou de volta com a net em casa, e que maravilha ver o ECM, uma verdadeira maravilha, que venha o frio que nós estamos já ansiosos


----------



## Seringador (4 Nov 2006 às 16:39)

Boas,

Já cá fazias falta Luper 

Mas antes do frio ainda vamos ter  a seguir ao verão Indiano um à portuguesa, i.e., de S. Martinho 


http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1441.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1681.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1741.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1801.png


----------



## Seringador (4 Nov 2006 às 16:46)

No segundo painel existe uma diferença da água para o Vinho, entre a saídadas 06 e a das 12


----------



## Tiagofsky (7 Nov 2006 às 00:09)

Agr depois da tempestade vem a bonança...Infelizmente para muitos significa muito trabalho duro d limpezas..! So falta o frio que pelos vistos ate meio do mês teima em nao querer vir ka fazer-nos uma visita!


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 00:18)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Agr depois da tempestade vem a bonança...Infelizmente para muitos significa muito trabalho duro d limpezas..! So falta o frio que pelos vistos ate meio do mês teima em nao querer vir ka fazer-nos uma visita!



Agora iremos ter temperasturas dentro da média, o frio só mesmo mais pro fim do mês. Temos de esperar


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2006 às 00:52)

Estas chuvas não me surpreendem como eu disse noutros posts para traz inclusive na previsão segundo os modelos de Outubro ia cair bem contava com 50mm em Setúbal não sei quanto terá caído desde quinta ate hoje mas não foi menos! agora vamos ter um mini verão de S.Martinho tirando a chuva de amanha depois só para a semana !!as temperaturas vão para valores mais normais como disse o Luper mas conto com mais frio principalmente de noite para o fim de semana que vem


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (7 Nov 2006 às 06:05)

miguel disse:


> Estas chuvas não me surpreendem como eu disse noutros posts para traz inclusive na previsão segundo os modelos de Outubro ia cair bem contava com 50mm em Setúbal não sei quanto terá caído desde quinta ate hoje mas não foi menos! agora vamos ter um mini verão de S.Martinho tirando a chuva de amanha depois só para a semana !!as temperaturas vão para valores mais normais como disse o Luper mas conto com mais frio principalmente de noite para o fim de semana que vem


Bom dia 
Mas não esquecer que depois do dia 20 ( lua nova ) vamos ter mais agua…
jf


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2006 às 08:45)

Os modelos tão a atrasar a chuva não a vejo se n para o fim da semana que vem e mesmo assim


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 12:08)

Boas,

O frio irá ser para o Fim de Novembro e 1ª semana de Dezembro, só quando nos estivermos aproximar do Quarto Crescente é que se irá começar com um possivel bloqueio no Atlântico! 
Estou convencido que na próxima semana o ar quente e ameno que estará a ser bombeado pelo Ant na Europa, irá provocar o corte do Jet stream e isso potenciará alguns mergulhos de Norte  

Para já vamos gozar esta próxima semana  e a eventual pouca participação no fórum 
Ou talvez não para o início da próxima semana, pq algo irá começar a ser mostrado pelos modelos numa forma subjectiva, portanto aconselho que daqui a 7 dias a participação irá aumentar  

Gosto daquele Vortex Polar no NW do continente americano 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 12:16)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Bom dia
> Mas não esquecer que depois do dia 20 ( lua nova ) vamos ter mais agua…
> jf



Poderá ser uns dias antes, a ver vamos  Este mapa está excelente, quero ter um assim para Janeiro  
este ano a Corrente do Lavrador está potente 
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.11.3.2006.gif


----------



## Fil (7 Nov 2006 às 16:55)

Novembro ou finais de setembro?


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 17:47)

Boas,

Acho que mais um bocadinho vai ser Dezembro, já mostram o ponto de viragem, embora vá alterar um pouco até ao dia 12, depois vão ficar mais defenidos...
Vejam o Jet a querer ficar cortado mais para a frente...existe essa possibilidade, com todo este calor a ser bombeado para N era de prever, a ver vamos... 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1802.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn18017.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2282.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn22817.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2402.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn24017.png
 e já agora...

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3002.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn30017.png

por enquanto é um Regresso a Setembro


----------



## Rog (8 Nov 2006 às 01:22)

Açores e Madeira na rota das tempestades...


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 09:59)

Boas,

Sem dúvida Rogério!
Vai haver muito molho e vento, além disso os Açores tb irão ser afectados por chuvas diluvianas  
Para o Continente, o padrão para que o frio se comece a instalar, veja a triangulação de ensembles:

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Aberdeen_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Funchal_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Reykjavic_ens.png

Só gostaria de ver para o fim do mês uma depressão a mergulhar da Islândia  

Comparação entre GFS e ECM: O ECM mostra ainda uma alta pressão Europeia, mas também está em consonância com um possível bloqueio na Groenelândia, que poderá consolidar no fim da 3ª semana      
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 10:44)

Boas!

A primeira vez que vejo nos modelos a linha de 492dam   
Penso que no ano passado foi mais tarde, mas não sei....

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3843.html


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 09:30)

Os modelos já retitaram todo a chuva que iria cair por aqui no domingo, típico!!!


----------



## Santos (9 Nov 2006 às 12:44)

Esta tendência anda por aí á alguns dias, será indicativo de muita chuva


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 16:06)

Santos disse:


> Esta tendência anda por aí á alguns dias, será indicativo de muita chuva



A esta distância trata-se de ficção cientifica  , mas nunca se sabe......


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Nov 2006 às 17:25)

Rogpacheco disse:


> A esta distância trata-se de ficção cientifica  , mas nunca se sabe......



Isto esta muito confuso...nuns diz que afectara (o valor acumulado) mais a sul e centro...e este mais a norte 

O que e certo é que nos afecte com alguma violencia!!!


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2006 às 18:23)

Boas,

Para mim não parece ficção, antes mais uma realidade, não penso é que seja nesses valores de precipitação, mas que vai mudar isso vai  
a NAO está a caminhar para negativo e o UKMO aponta para um bloqueio na Groenlândia a 144h, coisa que não mostrava, mais um em linha, a ver vamos

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006110912&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=144hr

Os Açores e a Madeira vão ser os primeiros a serem afectados ~

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006110912&field=Rainfall&hour=144hr

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006110912&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=144hr


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2006 às 18:44)

E já me esquecia  de dizer que a primeira Neve para a Serra de Estrela está na mesa a partir da 2ª quinzena e mais para a 3ª semana como previa em Setembro  

excelente ensemble já com mais membros a virem para baixo da linha branca    
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Santos (9 Nov 2006 às 18:59)

Seringador disse:


> E já me esquecia  de dizer que a primeira Neve para a Serra de Estrela está na mesa a partir da 2ª quinzena e mais para a 3ª semana como previa em Setembro
> 
> excelente ensemble já com mais membros a virem para baixo da linha branca
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png



Perfeito, nem mais esse fim de semana será FANTÁSTICO - A VIRAGEM -


----------



## Minho (9 Nov 2006 às 19:11)

Pois enquanto se mantiver este fluxo subtropical não há nada a fazer..... mínimas baixas são para esquecer...


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 22:56)

A saída das 18H ainda nos mete mais água nesses ainda longínquos dias, acho que qualquer verdade terá


----------



## LUPER (9 Nov 2006 às 23:02)

kimcarvalho disse:


> A saída das 18H ainda nos mete mais água nesses ainda longínquos dias, acho que qualquer verdade terá



É muita água com especial incidência para o norte, seriam mais de 6 dias a cair mais de 30 a 40mm por dia, ou estarei a ver mal


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 23:18)

LUPER disse:


> É muita água com especial incidência para o norte, seriam mais de 6 dias a cair mais de 30 a 40mm por dia, ou estarei a ver mal




Para o Norte???  Eu estou a ver tanta para o Norte como para o Sul, aliás até vejo mais para o Sul, deve ser de eu estar mais a Sul!


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2006 às 09:43)

Boas,

Minho, de facto as temperaturas vão descer, maisd nas terras altas acima dos 600m e a neve terá grande probabilidade de cair na Serra da Estrela (pontos mais altos) no FDS 18.

Se fosse Janeiro era um entrada clássica de W sobretudo no dia 19   
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...pe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006111000!!step/

Já existe muita concordância entre os membros, sendo que a maioria já passou para abaixo da norma 
A precipitação se se mantiver vai ser outra vez o principal problema e se pertencesse ao responsáveis, já estaria a mexer-me para prevenir esta situação.
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Funchal_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Reykjavik_ens.png


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 09:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Para o Norte???  Eu estou a ver tanta para o Norte como para o Sul, aliás até vejo mais para o Sul, deve ser de eu estar mais a Sul!



Para os dias 16 e 17 podem ser cerca de 100mm aqui pro norte 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPR


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2006 às 10:00)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Para os dias 16 e 17 podem ser cerca de 100mm aqui pro norte
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPR



Sim Bruno,

Como já coloquei no Blog ( www.meteoseringador.blogspot.com ) , a possibilidade de inundações rápidas e cheias de caudal são muito provaveis


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 10:16)

Seringador disse:


> Sim Bruno,
> 
> Como já coloquei no Blog ( www.meteoseringador.blogspot.com ) , a possibilidade de inundações rápidas e cheias de caudal são muito provaveis




Imagina o q já se fala por aqui... agora vamos aguardar até ao dia.. e com jeitinho vai haver gente (tipo protecção civil e IM) que vai ficar surpreendida e n vai estar à espera de tanta chuva


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2006 às 13:16)

Nas terras altas, essa água toda que vai cair a partir de quinta será em forma de neve..


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2006 às 15:02)

Fil disse:


> Nas terras altas, essa água toda que vai cair a partir de quinta será em forma de neve..



Pelo menos para a sera da Estrela e pontos mais altos do Gerês, existe uma boa possibilidade, no ano passado a a 22 de Novembro, salvo erro caiu a 600m e depois a 26 novamente mas a 800m


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2006 às 17:57)

Boas,

bem com esta saída por momentos a Serra da Estrela e nos pontos mais altosGerês irão ficar com um manto de neve muito curto temporalmente, pq além dissopode cair uma  quantidade apreciável! 
Faltará apenas mais frio pq se fosse Janeiro com uma entrada destas....


----------



## duncan (10 Nov 2006 às 19:23)

Seringador disse:


> Pelo menos para a sera da Estrela e pontos mais altos do Gerês, existe uma boa possibilidade, no ano passado a a 22 de Novembro, salvo erro caiu a 600m e depois a 26 novamente mas a 800m



Espero que as previsoes se concretizem,pois com este atraso  quase já nao sei o que é  frio!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 20:09)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> bem com esta saída por momentos a Serra da Estrela e nos pontos mais altosGerês irão ficar com um manto de neve muito curto temporalmente, pq além dissopode cair uma  quantidade apreciável!
> Faltará apenas mais frio pq se fosse Janeiro com uma entrada destas....




Já será bom , ainda que dure pouco, cair em quantidade compensará a sua breve permanencia!


----------



## Santos (10 Nov 2006 às 22:04)

Este meteograma para o Porto, dá-nos indicações brancas para as serras do Norte - Centro a partir do dia 17, talvez a VirageM esteja no fim de semana  



[/QUOTE]

Outra prespecticva das tendencias  

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006111012!!!step/


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2006 às 23:00)

As mínimas interessantes deverão começar a partir da próxima 6ª feira com a entrada do fluxo polar


----------



## Santos (11 Nov 2006 às 00:54)

Minho disse:


> As mínimas interessantes deverão começar a partir da próxima 6ª feira com a entrada do fluxo polar



 Belo Mergulho de Frio


----------



## LUPER (11 Nov 2006 às 12:42)

Espero que as entidades competentes tomem medidas sérias, muito sérias mesmo pq se não os prejuizos e as ultimas cheias serão uma brincadeira comparado com o que vem a partir de quarta feira. 

Vamos ter muito que lamentar e tudo seria evitável com uma atempada prevenção.

Medidas que se poderiam tomar a partir de segunda-feira, isto por parte das Câmaras:

- Limpeza de todas as folhas espalhadas em passeios e estradas.

- Limpeza do interior das sarjetas.

- Limpeza das principais linhas de água.

- Verificação do funcionamento dos sistemas de bombagem de águas pluviais, quer publicos quer particulares.

- E muito importante, descarregar as barragens para termos alguma capacidade de retenção.


Relembro que para dia 16 poderão cair facilmente 40 a 50mm na zona norte, sem grandes problemas, e isto estimando muito por baixo. 

Pede-se e exige-se uma programação para esta próxima tempestade. Depois de ele passar dizem que é uma situação normal


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2006 às 13:28)

É verdade Luper aquela depressão para o fim de semana de 25 está assombrosa mas  será que se cumpre!!ainda é cedo  agora a partir de quinta ta assegurada muita chuva! e o segundo painel do GFS é assustador em chuvas


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 14:20)

Meteograma para Melgaço:







Interessante reparar na variação das temperaturas a 2metros até quarta-feira com o típico padrão de amplitude muito grande entre máximas e mínimas. Depois com a entrada da superfície frontal diminui a amplitude.


----------



## dj_alex (11 Nov 2006 às 15:51)

Minho disse:


> Interessante reparar na variação das temperaturas a 2metros até quarta-feira com o típico padrão de amplitude muito grande entre máximas e mínimas. Depois com a entrada da superfície frontal diminui a amplitude.



Nota-se claramente o ciclo diurno de um dia típico sem nuvens..


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 17:58)

A última actualização do GFS confirma a intensa precipitação para o próximo fim-de-semana. O mais porreiro é que a partir dessa altura grande parte do continente a temperatura a 850hPa ficará entre 5ºC e 0ºC. Vêm aí as verdadeira mínimas   
Tanto o ECM como o GFS andam há algumas saídas a ameaçar com uma entrada de NW com possível queda de neve nas terras altas


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 19:02)

Minho disse:


> A última actualização do GFS confirma a intensa precipitação para o próximo fim-de-semana. O mais porreiro é que a partir dessa altura grande parte do continente a temperatura a 850hPa ficará entre 5ºC e 0ºC. Vêm aí as verdadeira mínimas
> Tanto o ECM como o GFS andam há algumas saídas a ameaçar com uma entrada de NW com possível queda de neve nas terras altas



O GFS tirou algum frio na última actualização das 12h


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Nov 2006 às 20:11)

O ECM está a retirar precipitação , eu quando os vejo discordantes, já fico de pé atrás vamos ver...






Mas parece que ela vem mais cedo e apartir de 4ª F, já temos molho! E embora na 5ªF seja de destaque, se se confirmar o Domingo, aí sim!!!!


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 22:42)

Mas o mapa do ECM não tem precipitação pois n? Esse mapa refere-se a ventos a 850hPa e pressão a 1000hPa


----------



## Senador (11 Nov 2006 às 23:03)

Estou de volta e como adepto de "severe weather" fique contente ao ver os ultimos modelos e previsões para o fim da semana...
Parece-me que estamos a caminho de mais uma semana prometedora... vamos a ver como é que isto se porta, para ja estou a gostar!

Quando á minha previsão é de chuva como ainda não tivemos direito aqui no Norte, MUITO FORTE... principalmente  na Quinta-Feira.. quanto á temperatura, houve uma ligeira alteração de ontem para hoje, tinhamos ontem uma cota de neve de 1000 metros para o dia de quinta, e agora temos algo diferente, no maximo Sabado podemos ver qualquer coisa para a Serra da Estrela ,nos 1500m.
Por agora é tudo, e espero amanha ficar um pouco mais feliz com os modelos... 

Já agora um link interessante para começarem a fazer as vossas previsões:

http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 23:04)

A 1ª visita da nossa velha amiga iso 0?   





Esta situação e com uma -30 a 500 hPa e com a precipitação prevista, já daria para uma cota teórica por volta dos 800-1000 metros. Mas ainda faltam mais de 10 dias, o melhor é esperarmos antes de entrar em grandes planos...


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2006 às 23:07)

O frio será assim tanto para esta previsão para o Funchal


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 23:10)

Aproveita a neve aí no Funchal


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2006 às 23:17)

tozequio disse:


> Aproveita a neve aí no Funchal



Para cair neve no Funchal, metade de Portugal está congelado, pelo menos assim achava


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 23:19)

um verdadeiro fenómeno só superado pelo Day After Tomorrow.. neve com 15ºC


----------



## Pedro Canelas (12 Nov 2006 às 09:00)

Boas,

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/img/ib.places.gif

é bom ver a neve de volta à serra.

Abraços


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2006 às 15:19)

Os modelos do IM apontam para neve a partir dos 1000 metros no próximo Sábado por estas bandas    

(Crecente é uma terra na Galiza mesmo em frente a Melgaço)


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2006 às 16:18)

Será que vamos ter neve no Pico


----------



## LUPER (12 Nov 2006 às 16:26)

Minho disse:


> Será que vamos ter neve no Pico



Não tenho qualquer duvida disso       , tb é o ponto mail alto de Portugal. Apesar de estar no meio do oceano os Açores encaminham-se para um clima muito frio, estão no caminho da nova situação de circulação atmosferica. Nada será como antes, os Açores irão deixar, tal como nós, de ter um clima ameno


----------



## Santos (12 Nov 2006 às 17:13)

Rogpacheco disse:


> O frio será assim tanto para esta previsão para o Funchal



Pode significar neve a cotas altas, talvez   no Pico do Areeiro  
(faz algum sentido)


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Nov 2006 às 17:57)

Os modelos continuam a confirmar a precipitação forte  , entrando a nordeste e saindo a sudeste do território nacional, com ventos moderados a fortes.












Para o Domingo, com esta saída das 12h, reiraram bastante chuva , mas também ainda só são fantasia, certamente serão corrigidos por diversas vezes.

Isto era o que nos mostrava a saída das 06h.





Esta das 12h já retirou quanse tudo, agora só o Norte é que terá chuva mais intensa.


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2006 às 18:01)

mas a nivel de frio está a melhorar acredito mesmo que é esta semana que vou tirar as primeiras fotos de neve na serra da estrela


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2006 às 18:20)

Tendo em conta a saturação dos solos acho que agora o que vier demais é exagero... 
Pouca chuva, repartida e que caia todas as semanas é o que é preciso porque senão é só terra a ir para o mar e a rocha a ficar a descoberto  

Realmente é agradável ver como finalmente entra DAM 546 em praticamente todo o continente


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 18:48)

Santos disse:


> Pode significar neve a cotas altas, talvez   no Pico do Areeiro
> (faz algum sentido)



Mas a Madeira não é só o Funchal... a cota mais alta para o Funchal situa-se a 330 metros. Se o modelo fosse generalista e corresponde-se à Madeira, ainda falar de neve fazia sentido... Mas isso já foi corregido e retiraram de lá a neve , de tal maneira que para esses dias nem aguaceiros se prevêm, apenas friooo

A 850hpa está previsto temperaturas de 3ºC, o que de certa maneira não invalida neve no Pico Ruivo, embora os registos de neve por cá, normalmente só aparecem nos fins de Dezembro ou em Janeiro daí o meu cepticismo.


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 19:38)

Mas que belo ensemble, já vai dar para as primeiras subidas às serras aqui no Norte.


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2006 às 20:46)

ora aqui está um cheirinho do que pode vir para o proximo fim de semana   la vou ter de preparar a maquina fotografica 





já agora nao me sabem dizer outro hosting para por imagens mais rapido que o imageshack?


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 21:06)

Spiritmind, vê este link http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO006|Covilhã&metric=1

Nada como o nosso amiguinho Accuweather para melhorar a disposição


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2006 às 21:39)

tozequio disse:


> Spiritmind, vê este link http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO006|Covilhã&metric=1
> 
> Nada como o nosso amiguinho Accuweather para melhorar a disposição



acredita tozequio pois quando observo aquele icon fico logo mais bem disposto  mas nao acredito que a cota seja tao baixa já me contento por enquanto ,se nevar so na serra  
abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Nov 2006 às 01:00)

spiritmind disse:


> acredita tozequio pois quando observo aquele icon fico logo mais bem disposto  mas nao acredito que a cota seja tao baixa já me contento por enquanto ,se nevar so na serra
> abraço



Olha olha, que rapazes heheh , seguindo as previsões deles, aqui em Elvas é frquente a neve durante o inverno!   Mas eu ainda não a vi


----------



## Seringador (13 Nov 2006 às 09:57)

Boas,
Estou a ver que o FDS foi animado 
Como já havia indicado a chances de neve acima dos 1800m serão quase uma realidade assim como as cheias de caudal e inundações locais rápidas    
O vento também poderá ajudar à festa
O forte gradiente térmico existente ao longo do paralelo 42 e 37 será o principal acusador de forte precipitação e de um resurgimento da baixa pressão entre os Açores e a Madeira, ajudado pelo fluxo do Ant.
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Lissabon_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png


----------



## Seringador (13 Nov 2006 às 10:02)

Boas,

Gosto muito daquela Alta pressão na costa Leste Canada, para o frio no fim do mês... e quem sabe alguma pressão na Escandinávia   
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## dj_alex (13 Nov 2006 às 10:42)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Estou a ver que o FDS foi animado
> Como já havia indicado a chances de neve acima dos 1800m serão quase uma realidade assim como as cheias de caudal e inundações locais rápidas
> O vento também poderá ajudar à festa
> ...



Vou-me safar a grande da chuva, já vi.....do frio é que não ja que na próxima 4f vou para Madrid em trabalho e só volto nas vesperas de natal...


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 11:26)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Estou a ver que o FDS foi animado
> Como já havia indicado a chances de neve acima dos 1800m serão quase uma realidade assim como as cheias de caudal e inundações locais rápidas
> O vento também poderá ajudar à festa
> ...



Pelos gráficos o Funchal será poupado das grandes chuvas em comparação com o Porto ou Lisboa....


----------



## Senador (13 Nov 2006 às 11:47)

São previstos 60mm para Viana do Castelo na madrugada de Quinta dia 16!!  
Na Sexta com 1ºC (850hPa) e -26ºC (500hPa) uma cota de 1200m.
A ver vamos..


----------



## dj_alex (13 Nov 2006 às 11:50)

João Oliveira disse:


> São previstos 60mm para Viana do Castelo na madrugada de Quinta dia 16!!
> Na Sexta com 1ºC (850hPa) e -26ºC (500hPa) uma cota de 1200m.
> A ver vamos..



Acho essas cotas baixas demais....

Já agora fui ver o que é im Bergland schnee que aparece nos meteogramas - tradução do babal fish - "in the mountain country snow"


----------



## Seringador (13 Nov 2006 às 12:14)

dj_alex disse:


> Vou-me safar a grande da chuva, já vi.....do frio é que não ja que na próxima 4f vou para Madrid em trabalho e só volto nas vesperas de natal...



Boa estadia e lá o frio também se faz sentir um pouco em casa, é semlhante ao do NE transmomtano 
Bom sucesso e espero que apanhes uma nevasca!


----------



## Senador (13 Nov 2006 às 12:39)

As coisas que um gajo encontra no google... foi quase á 1 ano.. era bom que as previsoes para a mesma data fossem iguais  

http://www.meteopt.com/archive/index.php?t-58.html


----------



## Seringador (13 Nov 2006 às 12:50)

João Oliveira disse:


> As coisas que um gajo encontra no google... foi quase á 1 ano.. era bom que as previsoes para a mesma data fossem iguais
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/archive/index.php?t-58.html



Bom acahado 
Sim, a única diferença foi um frio mais intenso a 850hPa pq vinha de N/NW, nevou a cotas de 600m, já que a partir do posto abastecimento no IP4 ocorreu acumulou neve e depois veio mais uma carga  
satélite





Reparem como é que a SSTs diminui e aumenta a concentração gelo a Leste da Gronelândia, isto se ocorrer    

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn481.html
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn483.html


----------



## Seringador (13 Nov 2006 às 12:56)

Boas,

Já sairam as Fax charts
108h 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif 

132h 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif

Intável e chuvoso, só queria que aquela depressão na Islândia descesse, mas isso não tem grande probabilidade de ocorrer, contudo as coisas vão ficar mais frescas para Norte


----------



## Serrano (13 Nov 2006 às 14:22)

Parece que a neve está a aproximar-se da Serra da Estrela, diga-se que já é altura da Torre começar a "vestir-se" de branco. Os "nuestros vecinos" estão a colocar a cota de neve, nesta zona, nos 1.500/1.800 metros para Quinta e Sexta-Feira. Vamos esperar com ansiedade...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2006 às 16:11)

Será que as nossas autoridades se estão a preparar para o que ai vem??duas frentes super activas num curto espaço de tempo vai deixar marca!!olhem esta noticia! 

http://www.strettoweb.it/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1838


----------



## dj_alex (13 Nov 2006 às 16:15)

miguel disse:


> Será que as nossas autoridades se estão a preparar para o que ai vem??duas frentes super activas num curto espaço de tempo vai deixar marca!!olhem esta noticia!
> 
> http://www.strettoweb.it/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1838



Vêm lá chuvinha à grande..pena não estar cá para a ver....


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2006 às 16:19)

dj_alex disse:


> Vêm lá chuvinha à grande..pena não estar cá para a ver....



Pode ser que vejas nas noticias os seus efeitos..  onde quer que estejas!lol


----------



## Santos (13 Nov 2006 às 19:06)

Para além das situações acima indicadas, penso que o vento poderá ser muito, muito forte em alguns locais e a ter em atenção


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 19:23)

miguel disse:


> Será que as nossas autoridades se estão a preparar para o que ai vem??duas frentes super activas num curto espaço de tempo vai deixar marca!!olhem esta noticia!
> 
> http://www.strettoweb.it/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1838



Simplesmente irreal, os avisos de "Portogallo" em Itália... Em Portugal o IM faz avisos de 12h ou 24h antes, quando já não dá tempo para as pessoas se prepararem em condições... 
embora diga-se, que em Portugal nem só o IM faz previsões, existe tb o MeteoPT, e para quem não conheça deixo o link... http://www.meteopt.com


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2006 às 20:02)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Simplesmente irreal, os avisos de "Portogallo" em Itália... Em Portugal o IM faz avisos de 12h ou 24h antes, quando já não dá tempo para as pessoas se prepararem em condições...
> embora diga-se, que em Portugal nem só o IM faz previsões, existe tb o MeteoPT, e para quem não conheça deixo o link... http://www.meteopt.com



  


Meteograma para Melgaço. Bonito ver a ISO 0 a aproximar-se e os 540 DAM   
Chegou o inverno! Espero!!!


----------



## dj_alex (13 Nov 2006 às 20:17)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Simplesmente irreal, os avisos de "Portogallo" em Itália... Em Portugal o IM faz avisos de 12h ou 24h antes, quando já não dá tempo para as pessoas se prepararem em condições...
> embora diga-se, que em Portugal nem só o IM faz previsões, existe tb o MeteoPT, e para quem não conheça deixo o link... http://www.meteopt.com



O imn espanhol também ainda não lançou nenhum aviso..pelo menos à hora que estou a escrever este post...

Já agora o IMN espanhol lançou o resumo do ano hidrologico 2005-2006

aqui fica http://www.inm.es/web/izq/noticias/meteonoti/pdf/res_hidro_20061003.pdf


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Nov 2006 às 20:53)

*Isto é capaz de ficar bonito é...*

O que aí vem:


----------



## Santos (13 Nov 2006 às 20:58)

Já agora, junto esta imagem partindo dos Açores que também têm sido atingidos por fortes chuvadas


----------



## LUPER (13 Nov 2006 às 21:43)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Simplesmente irreal, os avisos de "Portogallo" em Itália... Em Portugal o IM faz avisos de 12h ou 24h antes, quando já não dá tempo para as pessoas se prepararem em condições...
> embora diga-se, que em Portugal nem só o IM faz previsões, existe tb o MeteoPT, e para quem não conheça deixo o link... http://www.meteopt.com



Temos de divulgar mais as nossas previsões e começarmos a envia-las para as TV's. Isto assim é inadmissivel


----------



## Mago (13 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

O Mapa do Instituto de meterologia já está com previsão para quarta feira de chuva moderada e na previsão descritiva trovoadas e chuva moderada e por vezes forte.


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2006 às 22:51)

Será que os modelos tiveram em conta a possível interacção desta borrasca superficial:








Com este fluxo de ar polar??


----------



## Luis França (13 Nov 2006 às 23:09)

mag0 disse:


> O Mapa do Instituto de meterologia já está com previsão para quarta feira de chuva moderada e na previsão descritiva trovoadas e chuva moderada e por vezes forte.



Deve ter sido por causa do mail que enviei há 30 minutos para os senhores do IM:

"to: informacoes@meteo.pt

Caros Senhores,

Muito me espanta que o vosso Instituto não dê um alerta máximo das 2 frentes que se aproximam da Península Ibérica a partir desta 4ªfeira até domingo.
Só têm uma chuvita para todo o país (um alerta deve ser dado com antecedência e não em cima do acontecimento, como já aconteceu em 26 Outubro). Devem estar à espera das cheias que vão acontecer daqui a dias. Depois é o Deus me livre...

Respeitosamente.

Luis França "

Se calhar até o leram


----------



## LUPER (13 Nov 2006 às 23:13)

Luis França disse:


> Deve ter sido por causa do mail que enviei há 30 minutos para os senhores do IM:
> 
> "to: informacoes@meteo.pt
> 
> ...




Boa Luís isso mesmo


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Nov 2006 às 23:22)

Parece que a frente traz actividade eléctrica em quantidade significativa:


----------



## ACalado (13 Nov 2006 às 23:41)

Luis França disse:


> Deve ter sido por causa do mail que enviei há 30 minutos para os senhores do IM:
> 
> "to: informacoes@meteo.pt
> 
> ...



é assim mesmo  em vez de serem eles a fazer o tal serviço publico nós neste forum é que o fazemos  qualquer dia é mais visitado o nosso forum que a pagina do im (se não o é já  ) 
Luis França se te responderem o que não acredito agradecia que desses conhecimento dessa resposta aqui no forum  
abraço


----------



## tozequio (14 Nov 2006 às 00:51)

Previsões para os próximos dias na Covilhã dos optimistas do Accuweather   





http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO006|Covilhã&metric=1


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 02:31)

Eu até estava capaz de lhe enviar o SAM deles, com as nossas previsões, o que me dizem? Ajudam ai a pintar o mapa?  






Para os pais pode até ser uma boa didactica, imprimam, distribuam lápis de 3 cores (amarelo, laranja e vermelho) e ponham os vossos rebentos a pintar!


----------



## Senador (14 Nov 2006 às 07:36)

o IM já põe neve acima dos 1500m para Quinta-Feira, embora eu ache que vai estar mais baixa, no mínimo a 1300.
Continua a previsão de forte precipitação para Viana do Castelo, cerca de 20 mm de tarde e mais 50mm de noite e nem 1 avisozinho para o povo.. mas eu já sei porquê:

normalmente as pessoas mais afectadas são as mais pobres, que são também aquelas que não acedem á internet, portanto não lhes adianta estar a avisar com muita antecedencia  
é mandar um jipinho da protecção civil masé!


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 09:57)

Boas,

Para além da precipitação para a segunda quinzena de Novembro, gosto muito do ECM e, o frio *(mais a sério)* para o Fim do mês Promete, já que um bloqueio se irá formar, se calhar a partir do Quarto Crescente            
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006111400!!!step/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2006 às 10:16)

Bons dias!!

Kuando á sol e temperaturas amenas é motivo para o meu desaparecimento!! 

Kuando vai haver acçao, ka to eu!!! 

Sem duvida que o norte vai ser um dos mais atingidos mas á que salientar o debito de agua no Algarve as 72h!!

Trovoadas e celulas bem fortes vem a caminho  Vem ai a terceira guerra mundial e o IM esta a dormir mais uma vez!!

Bah--- haviamos de la estar todos...eramos melhor que os americanos com metade da tecnologia deles... 

Preparem maquinas e situaçoes extremas...ELAS VEM AI!!


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 10:44)

Boas já me esquecia,
Em relação à precipitação ela vai ser mais intensa na faixa entre Lisboa e Viana do Castelo, sendo que irá cair mais do que aquilo que os modelos estão a mostrar 
A precipitação em Lisboa poderá ser pior, mas com menos vento do que o Porto  
Quanto ás nossas autoridades responsáveis, não estou nada surpreendido com a falta de *Proactividade ou mesmo Prevenção,* já me acostumei e não teço comentários    
Só querem é saber de aquisições de equipamentos de comunicações.......


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 12:01)

Seringador disse:


> Quanto ás nossas autoridades responsáveis, não estou nada surpreendido com a falta de *Proactividade ou mesmo Prevenção,* já me acostumei e não teço comentários
> Só querem é saber de aquisições de equipamentos de comunicações.......



Que se há-de fazer???? Por mais estragos que haja...por mais desgraças que acontecam.....Continua tudo na mesma....
E não percebo porque é o IM continua com o mapa de avisos todo verdinho...Agora já nem com 24h avisam???Os espanhois já lançaram os  avisos....


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 12:13)

dj_alex disse:


> Que se há-de fazer???? Por mais estragos que haja...por mais desgraças que acontecam.....Continua tudo na mesma....
> E não percebo porque é o IM continua com o mapa de avisos todo verdinho...Agora já nem com 24h avisam???Os espanhois já lançaram os  avisos....



enviem avisos para as tv's eu vou fazer isso e para a Lusa, pode ser que resulte, o que vai cair é medonho e ninguem previne as pessoas. Os solos estão saturados ao máximo e vai ser tudo água de escorrência muita atenção com isso


----------



## Serrano (14 Nov 2006 às 14:14)

Essas previsões do Accuweather para a Covilhã, realmente, devem pensar que a cidade fica no cimo da Serra, aí sim, deve nevar nos próximos dias, vamos ver em que quantidade.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 15:25)

Serrano disse:


> Essas previsões do Accuweather para a Covilhã, realmente, devem pensar que a cidade fica no cimo da Serra, aí sim, deve nevar nos próximos dias, vamos ver em que quantidade.
> 
> Saudações serranas.



Lol  
deve para fechar os acesso à torre...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 15:29)

Seringador disse:


> Lol
> deve para fechar os acesso à torre...



TAmbém com 5cm já fecham os acessos À torre...por isso...


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 16:30)

dj_alex disse:


> TAmbém com 5cm já fecham os acessos À torre...por isso...



Sim isso é verdade, já me esquecia de um pequeno pormenor com 5cm    

Para Domingo a segunda grande carga, nesta saída o vento está mais forte 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1208.html

precipitação- embora com menos intensidade mas suficiente para passar um limiar daquilo que vai cair nas próximas 36h 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1324.html


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 19:19)

Boa tendência que mostra o ECM... é uma questão de posicionamento dos anticiclones e podemos ter uma bela entrada de N-NW


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Nov 2006 às 20:49)

Já ouvi qualquer coisita na Sic Noticias em relação ao tempo que se vai fazer sentir nos próximos dias..Também no JN ja sai qualquer coisita da Agência Lusa(agr falta saber se terá sido a "fonte-IM" ou a "fonte-Luper"! De referir que finalmente o site do IM tb ja ganhou alguma cor... 


"O mau tempo vai regressar ao Continente a partir da madrugada de quarta-feira, estando a Meteorologia a alertar para a situação, principalmente, os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Porto e Braga, disse hoje fonte do organismo.

"O vento forte começará a fazer-se sentir a partir das 03:00 de quarta-feira nas terras altas, enquanto a chuva, por vezes forte, começará a cair a partir da tarde do dia no Norte do país, alastrando-se gradualmente ao restante território continental", adiantou à agência Lusa a fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

A previsão para quarta-feira no "site" do IM na Internet indica que "nas terras altas o vento soprará de Sudoeste muito forte (55 a 75 quilómetros/hora), com rajadas até 120 quilómetros".

Prevê-se, também, "vento moderado (20 a 35 quilómetros) de Sul, tornando-se forte (40 a 55 quilómetros), com rajadas até 80 quilómetros nas regiões do litoral", além de "condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada para o fim do dia".

O céu estará "muito nublado ou encoberto", ao mesmo tempo que se registará "subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da temperatura máxima".

Quanto ao estado do mar, na costa Ocidental prevêem-se ondas de Sudoeste com 2,5 metros, aumentando para 4,5 metros, enquanto na costa Sul registar-se-ão ondas de Sul com um metro, tornando-se de Sudoeste com 4,5 metros.

A Protecção Civil espanhola também alertou hoje para um novo temporal que se espera na região da Galiza a partir das 00:00 de quarta-feira, com chuva intensa e vento que pode atingir os 120 quilómetros."


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 21:05)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Já ouvi qualquer coisita na Sic Noticias em relação ao tempo que se vai fazer sentir nos próximos dias..Também no JN ja sai qualquer coisita da Agência Lusa(agr falta saber se terá sido a "fonte-IM" ou a "fonte-Luper"! De referir que finalmente o site do IM tb ja ganhou alguma cor...
> 
> 
> "O mau tempo vai regressar ao Continente a partir da madrugada de quarta-feira, estando a Meteorologia a alertar para a situação, principalmente, os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Porto e Braga, disse hoje fonte do organismo.
> ...



Tiago, parece que o IM ainda não viu bem o que se vai abater sobre nós, infelizmente parece que apenas o meteopt é que está a alertar para isto desde há 1 semana, sim 1 semana e o IM apenas tem alertas por vento. É uma coisa inexplicável. Esta situação entra no crivo da cor vermelha no que diz respeito aos alertas.


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 11:05)

Boas,

A pesar de parecer que a prespectiva do frio para o fim do mês foi-se, nota-se que aquele eneorme sistema que o ECM mostra a Norte, pode de alguma forma ser a chave para que uma Incursão de Norte se faça sentir posteriormente.

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006111500!!!step/


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 17:40)

Esta saída do GFS é horrível tira praticamente toda a chuva para e põe anticiclone


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 18:06)

miguel disse:


> Esta saída do GFS é horrível tira praticamente toda a chuva para e põe anticiclone



Ainda vão mudar aquele anticiclone não se vai deslocar assim...


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 20:09)

miguel disse:


> Esta saída do GFS é horrível tira praticamente toda a chuva para e põe anticiclone



Don't worry...
Já reparaste no ECM o anticiclone não está reflectido nas camadas altas


----------



## LUPER (15 Nov 2006 às 21:17)

Minho disse:


> Don't worry...
> Já reparaste no ECM o anticiclone não está reflectido nas camadas altas




Isso era a tempestade do seculo se visse a luz do dia


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 23:25)

Pois é, Luper, estamos aqui todos ansiosos pelo frio prometido e pela queda de neve nas terras baixas para este Inverno ... que os deuses do tempo te ouçam, estou ansioso por um Inverno gelado e nevado q.b., mas para já parece tudo muito calmo e muito ameno ... maldito aquecimento global!


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 23:33)

Enfim estou a achar esse borrascão bom de mais para se vir a confirmar pelo menos com essa força toda!mas a esperança é a ultima a morrer a chuva vai mesmo cair com força de novo a partir de domingo espero é que a depressão se desloque um bocadinho para mais junto da costa


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 00:15)

Minho disse:


> Don't worry...
> Já reparaste no ECM o anticiclone não está reflectido nas camadas altas



Já tinha reparado nela, até o GFS já a mostrou, mas estou clamo e sereno a aguardar uma data mais próxima a ver o que nos dará, se isso fosse em Janeiro, ui ui... 



miguel disse:


> Enfim estou a achar esse borrascão bom de mais para se vir a confirmar pelo menos com essa força toda!mas a esperança é a ultima a morrer a chuva vai mesmo cair com força de novo a partir de domingo espero é que a depressão se desloque um bocadinho para mais junto da costa




Espero é que saia da costa e venha ao interior isso sim! Egoísta!


----------



## ACalado (16 Nov 2006 às 00:21)

bem ca estamos outra vez no dominio das especulações mas são coisas destas que animam o pessoal e o forúm  :
e se isto se vier a concretizar     
o que acham


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2006 às 00:23)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Espero é que saia da costa e venha ao interior isso sim! Egoísta!



Sim que entre o centro da depressão pelo litoral e que se desloque para o interior sempre em cavamento assim ficamos todos contetinhos


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 00:25)

spiritmind disse:


> bem ca estamos outra vez no dominio das especulações mas são coisas destas que animam o pessoal e o forúm  :
> e se isto se vier a concretizar
> o que acham



Pois era o que estavamos, mesmo nos postes antes do teu, todos a cobiçar, e não é que o ECM também fala disto...


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 00:28)

spiritmind disse:


> bem ca estamos outra vez no dominio das especulações mas são coisas destas que animam o pessoal e o forúm  :
> e se isto se vier a concretizar
> o que acham



Bem é só daqui a 9 dias... têm uma pequena hipotese de ocorrer...
Pressão a 950   os ventos que isso não deve gerar... e chuva claro!


----------



## ACalado (16 Nov 2006 às 00:30)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem é só daqui a 9 dias... têm uma pequena hipotese de ocorrer...
> Pressão a 950   os ventos que isso não deve gerar... e chuva claro!



pois nem eu imagino  mas a neve nestas condições e certa, espero que esta pintura nao se estrague  mas ainda falta muito tempo e certamente a nova actualização do modelo já nao idicará  nada disto mas enfim....
esperar para ver


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 00:32)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem é só daqui a 9 dias... têm uma pequena hipotese de ocorrer...
> Pressão a 950   os ventos que isso não deve gerar... e chuva claro!



Para não falar nas ondulação gigantesca   

Se a depressão a partir da posição em que está essa saída se mover sempre para leste tínhamos uma monumental entrada polar


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 00:38)

No dia anterior ainda chega aos 945


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Nov 2006 às 00:43)

Rogpacheco disse:


> No dia anterior ainda chega aos 945



    
Mas é dificil de acontecer. Até lá os modelos ainda vão mudar.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2006 às 00:47)

Vão mudar e mais que uma vez são varias saídas até lá,vamos ver a insistência dessa situação mas que era um sonho tela era!!pelo menos não é a +300horas e temos pelo menos dois modelos a dar o mesmo!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 01:03)

Volto a repetir se fosse em finais de Janeiro e desce-se um _pedacito_ mais a Sul...  

Tería-mos um SAM assim!






      

Eu sei que é a sonhar mas que maravilha e com destaque especial para o Distrito de Aveiro


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 01:08)




----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2006 às 01:15)

nem o Rogpacheco escapa


----------



## LUPER (16 Nov 2006 às 07:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Volto a repetir se fosse em finais de Janeiro e desce-se um _pedacito_ mais a Sul...
> 
> Tería-mos um SAM assim!
> 
> ...



        

Meus amigos isso seria a perfeita loucura, isso dava neve até no fundas minas de aljustrel    ,ou não? esse geopotencial fazia maravilhas, os blizzards seriam magnificos, enfim um sonho.

Ainda não tinha visto isso, mas 2 modelos apontam para o mesmo dia, algo se vai passar, agora ser é assim tão cavada não sei, mas que vai existir algo do genero isso vai


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 09:19)

Fil disse:


> nem o Rogpacheco escapa



 Era desta que até à minha cota (540 metros) caia neve...


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 11:39)

E eles estão LOUCOS, os modelos claro neste caso o GFS onde está o ANTICICLONE      
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700

AINDA ACREDITO QUE NO FIM DESTE MÊS (COM O CHEGAR DO QUARTO MINGUANTE A 28) AS COISAS VÃO-SE COMPOR PARA O FRIO E EM ESPECIAL NA 1ª SEMANA DE DEZEMBRO A VER VAMOS..
UPS ESTAV A EM CAPS


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 11:59)

Boas noticias para hoje: tal como eu disse ontem a cota vai descer para 1200m em todo o norte de portugal e espanha:


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 13:47)

João Oliveira disse:


> Boas noticias para hoje: tal como eu disse ontem a cota vai descer para 1200m em todo o norte de portugal e espanha:



Ó João olha que não, são 1400m, acho que 1200 deve ser só ali naquela pequena zona da provincia de lugo.


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 13:49)

Thats correct, ja tinha comentado isso no outro topico.. my mistake eheh


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 19:50)

Acho que a situação é muuuuuuito imprevisível   
O jogo dos anticiclones pode trazer-nos uma super entrada de NW ou N como nos pode trazer uns belos dias de Sol... mas uma coisa já ninguém nos tira nos próximos 15 dias: o tempo frio/fresco


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Nov 2006 às 21:43)

Bem,se os modelos se concretizarem para os dias 25/26 e 27 temos festa da rija pelo país todo..!Vamos tds rezar para que nada mude.. Seria um acontecimento deveras BRUTAL!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 22:13)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem,se os modelos se concretizarem para os dias 25/26 e 27 temos festa da rija pelo país todo..!Vamos tds rezar para que nada mude.. Seria um acontecimento deveras BRUTAL!!



O que eu acho que falta é frio nos 1500m (850hPa)  .

Segundo a saída do GFS das 12h:


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2006 às 22:19)

No caso de se concretizar deixaria a paisagem com um aspecto mais próprio para esta época do ano, pelo menos as montanhas ficariam cobertas de neve.


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

O problema é o percorrido marítimo muito grande.... como a corrente do Golfo ainda existe... não há muito a fazer  
Só uma espécie de estrangulamento da depressão por um anticiclone no atlântico e o europeu poderia enviar o ar polar rapidamente em com a menor distância. Aí sim tínhamos uma entrada de norte brutal com uma possível ciclogénese a norte da PI tal como aconteceu em Janeiro deste ano...


----------



## Senador (17 Nov 2006 às 10:50)

Pelos modelos parece que apartir de dia 27 vamos ter uma situação interessante.. e é mesmo dia 2 de Dezembro que chega a primeira isozero!

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPR


----------



## LUPER (17 Nov 2006 às 10:57)

O proximo fds vamos ter uma situação muito muito interessante e a 1º semana de Dezembro será de livro. Vamos seguindo com atenção que algo gordo está a ser fabricado


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2006 às 14:00)

Espero que quando volte a olhar para os modelos domingo a noite já veja aquela super depressão a nos afectar directamente de preferência com o centro pertinho de Portugal!


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2006 às 20:41)

Bom este outono está a ficar semelhante ao de 2000....

Meteograma para Melgaço:


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2006 às 22:25)

Bom já viram a saída do GFS das 18h??? São três borrascas com 955hPa que o GFS dá?? Alguma coisa não está a bater certo   Nunca vi tanta "loucura" nos modelos


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2006 às 22:29)

Minho disse:


> Bom já viram a saída do GFS das 18h??? São três borrascas com 955hPa que o GFS dá?? Alguma coisa não está a bater certo   Nunca vi tanta "loucura" nos modelos



Quase que se pode dizer que é o mesmo sistema depressionário com  recaídas...


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Nov 2006 às 22:46)

Normalmente as recaídas são sempre mais fortes...


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 23:13)

Elas que venham uns graus mais a Sul que é o que se quer! E já que estamos a pedir que tragam a iso -10 atrás


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 00:14)

Meus amigos começem a preparar as coisa para o próximo fds porque disto vai ser dificil escaparmos, é do aquecimento global


----------



## tozequio (18 Nov 2006 às 01:26)

Mas isso não traz frio, eu queria era    para fazer uma visitinha ao Marão 

Quanto à situação de 29 de Novembro temos frio a 850hPa, mas falta-nos a 500hPa, não é o ideal


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 07:09)

tozequio disse:


> Mas isso não traz frio, eu queria era    para fazer uma visitinha ao Marão
> 
> Quanto à situação de 29 de Novembro temos frio a 850hPa, mas falta-nos a 500hPa, não é o ideal



Calma pq ele vai aparecer quando menos esperarem........ Temos de esperar pq as peças estão todas lá. O vento será rei


----------



## albertoisla (18 Nov 2006 às 11:08)

Jejeje, guapo el mapa del ECMWF ;D


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 13:10)

Meu amigos, quinta-feira toca a encher os botes de Norte ao Sul do País


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2006 às 13:32)

Meus amigos esta saida dos modelos e muito animadora  pois antecede a entrada de ar frio no nosso país   já para quinta feira


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2006 às 15:31)

Muito animadora mesmo... o arrefecimento vai começar na tarde de quinta..
podendo mesmo no sábado nevar a 800 metros no interior! 


http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_06_UTC/132_35.gif
http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_06_UTC/138_35.gif
http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_06_UTC/144_35.gif
http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_06_UTC/150_35.gif
http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_06_UTC/156_35.gif
http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_06_UTC/162_35.gif

festa:

http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_06_UTC/168_35.gif
http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_06_UTC/174_35.gif


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

Spiritmind, por que raio nos teus mapas aparecem umas meninas muito simpáticas e muito avantajadas, serão as tuas assistentes meteorológicas ?  

Bem, parece que ainda vamos todos prestar vassalagem ao LUPER no final deste próximo Inverno, a situação atmosférica está a comportar-se como há muitos anos não verificava, com imensos núcleos depressionários associados a ar frio.  

Normalmente, o nosso país é afectado por duas situações distintas durante o Inverno: ora temos Invernos secos e muito frios, com corrente continental de Este, ou então temos Invernos muito húmidos e bastante amenos, com trajecto atmosférico marítimo.

Mas tudo parece apontar que no próximo Inverno vamos ter a "perfect weather", ou seja, tempo húmido e frio. Tenho lido noutros foruns internacionais que algumas organizações prevêm a seguinte situação para a 2ª metade de Dezembro e o mês de Janeiro:

- Um potente anticiclone sobre as ILhas Britânicas (ou mais ainda para leste), trazendo circulação continental muito fria até ao SW da Europa e, por outro lado, formação de depressões (atenção depressões, não são frentes associadas a depressões mais a norte, são as próprias B's) entre os Açores e o Golfo de Biscaia (situação que está a ser clasiificada por alguns peritos como pouco usual), vindo este choque de massas, fria de leste e húmida e instável de oeste, a provocar grandes nevões em toda a fachada ocidental da Europa.    

Rezemos todos para que esta situação se concretize e represente a entrada num novo padrão de tempo, mais frio e nevado.


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2006 às 16:33)

Para já o que eu quero mesmo que se concretize é isto: (Há coincidencias do caraças... incrível..)

http://www.meteopt.com/archive/index.php?t-58.html

E isto (ver data):


----------



## FSantos (18 Nov 2006 às 16:44)

Amen.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (18 Nov 2006 às 16:50)

Boas, 

Vejam isto:

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3001.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3122.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3124.png

Parece que a festa vai continuar no feriado de dia 1/12.

Grandes abraços


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2006 às 17:52)

Interessante esta ultima saída, para Sexta feira as 18h, mais frio a 500 hPa, e ligeiramente menos a 850 hPa.. veremos como evoluem esta semana:


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2006 às 18:35)

iceberg disse:


> Spiritmind, por que raio nos teus mapas aparecem umas meninas muito simpáticas e muito avantajadas, serão as tuas assistentes meteorológicas ?
> 
> Bem, parece que ainda vamos todos prestar vassalagem ao LUPER no final deste próximo Inverno, a situação atmosférica está a comportar-se como há muitos anos não verificava, com imensos núcleos depressionários associados a ar frio.
> 
> ...


que meninas iceberg  eu abro o mapa e nao me aparece nada mas se sao avantajadas ainda bem pois podem ser as futuras apresentadoras meterologicas    
abraço


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 19:43)

iceberg disse:


> Spiritmind, por que raio nos teus mapas aparecem umas meninas muito simpáticas e muito avantajadas, serão as tuas assistentes meteorológicas ?
> 
> Bem, parece que ainda vamos todos prestar vassalagem ao LUPER no final deste próximo Inverno, a situação atmosférica está a comportar-se como há muitos anos não verificava, com imensos núcleos depressionários associados a ar frio.
> 
> ...




Eu continuo com a minha teoria que estamos numa situação sinoptica tipica da glaciação, sim é isso mesmo. Volto a colocar a situação tipica no Atlantico norte na glaciação.





Na Tv podem dizer o que quiserem, o IM pode dizer o que quiser, o IPCC pode dizer o que quizer, mas que a situação é a que o mapa mostra isso é indesmentivel      

Um A na Gronelândia e Escandinávia, Jet mais para sul a passar na peninsul e a B no golfo da Biscaia, é uma situação explosiva para nós e a medio prazo o nosso clima será o actual do parelelo 60. Cada dia que passa tenho menos duvidas disso  

Ah e o A das Canaárias no seu local      , podem mudar os livros de geografia que nos ensinam que o A dos Açores provocam um tempo ameno em Portugal e Espanha     


Se algum discordar desta analise pf que contraponha, pq realmente as peças começam a colocar-se na posição ideal, e algo está mesmo a mudar


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2006 às 20:00)

Acho que te estás a entusiasmar demasiado LUPER  Uma glaciação é um processo que leva dezenas de anos. O que eu sei é que continuo a ter médias diárias superiores á media normal.

Se esses modelos fossem em finais de dezembro, aí sim seria explosivo  As temperaturas a 850hPa são demasiado altas para vermos neve em cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 20:02)

João Oliveira disse:


> Para já o que eu quero mesmo que se concretize é isto: (Há coincidencias do caraças... incrível..)
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/archive/index.php?t-58.html
> 
> E isto (ver data):



João, onde foi tirada a foto???  O jipe tem muita neve no tejadilho


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 20:03)

Fil disse:


> Acho que te estás a entusiasmar demasiado LUPER  Uma glaciação é um processo que leva dezenas de anos. O que eu sei é que continuo a ter médias diárias superiores á media normal.
> 
> Se esses modelos fossem em finais de dezembro, aí sim seria explosivo  As temperaturas a 850hPa são demasiado altas para vermos neve em cotas mais baixas.



Claro que não estamos em glaciação, mas que a situação sinoptica está ai bem explicita isso tá. Cada um que tire as suas conclusões 

Vamos ter de esperar mais uns 6 a 10 anos, mas o caminho para mim está traçado, continuo firme nas minhas convicções isso sim. Este tipo de desposição de A´s e B´s não é tipica do nosso país. Se estes mapas continuarem pelo Inverno fora vamos ter neve, muito neve a cotas baixas, vão ver


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 20:04)

Quanto às cotas de neve 800 metros com os mapas actuais é impossível no próximo sábado.... a cotas rondarão os 1200/1100 metros... mas como já aconteceu em inúmeras situações anteriores pode ser que os mapas a 850hPa melhorem e nos tragam uma linda supresa


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 20:10)

Minho disse:


> Quanto às cotas de neve 800 metros com os mapas actuais é impossível no próximo sábado.... a cotas rondarão os 1200/1100 metros... mas como já aconteceu em inúmeras situações anteriores pode ser que os mapas a 850hPa melhorem e nos tragam uma linda supresa




Infelizmente tb me parece que os 800m não serão viáveis, mas acredito que o frio a 850 irá aumentar. Vamos esperar pq isto ainda vai mudar para melhor. Agora chuva e vento vamos ter muita


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2006 às 20:14)

pelo GFS, dia 30 vai entrar pela primeira vez a -1, acompanhada de uma -28.. que dizem a isto?! 800 metrinhos no minimo :P


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 20:15)

Digo mesmo mais, é um desperdício esta situação agora em Novembro   
Com tanto frio em altura, espessura de 524 DAM nos 500hPa em Janeira era uma autentica bomba!


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 20:58)

Minho disse:


> Digo mesmo mais, é um desperdício esta situação agora em Novembro
> Com tanto frio em altura, espessura de 524 DAM nos 500hPa em Janeira era uma autentica bomba!



Mas Minho, presumo que isto é apenas o inicio, para mim o traçado está marcado, os Invernos desde 2001 não têm sido uma coicidência, pelo que este deverá ser fabuloso como há muito tempo venho dizendo  , é que a corrente continua a decrescer, a enrolar-se e as anomalias de água doce estão quase a começar a aparecer à superficie. Resta-nos esperar pelos acontecimentos


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 21:14)

A Natureza sabe o que faz... estes últimos anos temos Verão com temperaturas a bater recordes de máx. e no Inverno a bater recordes de min. , dependendo do ponto de vista, a situação tanto dá para os defensores da glaciação como os do aquecimento global...
de certa maneira existe um arranjo natural, "uma teoria de contrários", uma temperatura muito alta tem como contrapeso uma temperatura muito baixa. 

Um ano de furacões como o ano anterir de bater recordes, este ano quase batemos recordes de falta deles...


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 21:19)

Rogpacheco disse:


> A Natureza sabe o que faz... estes últimos anos temos Verão com temperaturas a bater recordes de máx. e no Inverno a bater recordes de min. , dependendo do ponto de vista, a situação tanto dá para os defensores da glaciação como os do aquecimento global...
> de certa maneira existe um arranjo natural, "uma teoria de contrários", uma temperatura muito alta tem como contrapeso uma temperatura muito baixa.
> 
> Um ano de furacões como o ano anterir de bater recordes, este ano quase batemos recordes de falta deles...



Estou de acordo contigo Rogerio, mas não deixa de ser estranho a disposição das peças do puzzle, é a isso que me refiro. Chamo tb a atenção para os valores das temperaturas da água no estreito da dinamarca, simplesmente super frias, com grande probabilidade deste estreito vir a fechar este Inverno. Se isso acontecer teremos um inverno, muito, muito frio 

E cuidado que este Verão não foi assim tão quente quanto querem fazer crer, ou já não se recordam do mês de Agosto?


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 21:59)

LUPER disse:


> Estou de acordo contigo Rogerio, mas não deixa de ser estranho a disposição das peças do puzzle, é a isso que me refiro. Chamo tb a atenção para os valores das temperaturas da água no estreito da dinamarca, simplesmente super frias, com grande probabilidade deste estreito vir a fechar este Inverno. Se isso acontecer teremos um inverno, muito, muito frio
> 
> E cuidado que este Verão não foi assim tão quente quanto querem fazer crer, ou já não se recordam do mês de Agosto?



Este ano, como dizes, não foi dos mais quentes, mas não precisamos recuar muito só em 2003, 2004, 2005 os recordes de temperatura máxima foram sistemáticos, embora também o Inverno as temperaturas batessem recordes nestes mesmos anos...
E sim, é juntar as peças, mas penso que ainda faltam muitas, o nosso distanciamento no espaço/tempo é curto e pode por vezes nos iludir sobre o resultado, e não falo em concreto para nenhum dos dois cenários, porque ambos têm argumentos válidos, contra e a favor!


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 22:03)

As condições ainda não são as melhores para nevar por cá no Areeiro ou Pico Ruivo...


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 22:11)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Este ano, como dizes, não foi dos mais quentes, mas não precisamos recuar muito só em 2003, 2004, 2005 os recordes de temperatura máxima foram sistemáticos, embora também o Inverno as temperaturas batessem recordes nestes mesmos anos...
> E sim, é juntar as peças, mas penso que ainda faltam muitas, o nosso distanciamento no espaço/tempo é curto e pode por vezes nos iludir sobre o resultado, e não falo em concreto para nenhum dos dois cenários, porque ambos têm argumentos válidos, contra e a favor!



Só para recordar que neste momento a Islândia está a quebrar records de frio em Novembro, e que aqueles Icebergs na Nova Zelândia não são inocentes, nada mesmo.


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 22:16)

LUPER disse:


> Só para recordar que neste momento a Islândia está a quebrar records de frio em Novembro, e que aqueles Icebergs na Nova Zelândia não são inocentes, nada mesmo.



Qual a possibilidade que colocas qto aos icebergues, águas mais frias? 
Eu penso que se trata de icebergues que se quebraram em menos fragmentos portanto de maiores dimensões e que conseguem permanecer mais tempo nas águas ao sabor das correntes, chegando até às Costas da Nova Zelândia...


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

Vocês acreditam que isto vai acontecer??? 
Nunca vi isto na minha vida, uma depressão de 970hPa a atravessar a PI    
Quais as consequências que isto pode trazer? Acho que seria muito grave, os ventos sustidos de um bicho como este devem ser enormes


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2006 às 23:54)

Minho disse:


> Vocês acreditam que isto vai acontecer???
> Nunca vi isto na minha vida, uma depressão de 970hPa a atravessar a PI
> Quais as consequências que isto pode trazer? Acho que seria muito grave, os ventos sustidos de um bicho como este devem ser enormes



Algo se vai passar neste dia, pela evolução que temos assistido nestes ultimos dias...


----------



## LUPER (19 Nov 2006 às 00:19)

Minho disse:


> Vocês acreditam que isto vai acontecer???
> Nunca vi isto na minha vida, uma depressão de 970hPa a atravessar a PI
> Quais as consequências que isto pode trazer? Acho que seria muito grave, os ventos sustidos de um bicho como este devem ser enormes



Minho, o mais provavel é acontecer, as borrascas do norte da escocia e islandia têm tendencia a vir para as nossas latitudes, digamos que isso é uma das consequências, aqui não existem coincidências, tudo faz parte do plano. Quanto às consequências, sinceramente nem faço ideia, mas talvez um escocês nos pudesse elucidar. Vento, chuva e muita neve

Nunca tinha visto esse geopotencial em cima de nós, presumo que as cotas de neve deverão ser baixas com esse geopotencial todo, são situações novas para todos nós. Claro que o IM a esta altura deverá estar de boca aberta, tal como todos os warmers


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 00:38)

O mais impressionante nem é as temperaturas que não serão assim tão extraordinariamente baixas, é mais a espessura da atmosfera, nunca tinha visto um mapa sobre a Península a 500hPa tão azulinho


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2006 às 00:44)

Se isso vier a acontecer, será uma situação histórica! Uma depressão de 970 hPa centrada no norte de Portugal não é todos os dias mas também não chega a ser inédito, por exemplo em Fevereiro de 1942 também tivemos uma situação parecida, mas com uma pressão de 960 hPa.

LUPER, neve só na alta montanha. Já viste as temperaturas a 850 hPa? Como o Minho disse, é uma ocasião perdida


----------



## LUPER (19 Nov 2006 às 00:53)

Fil disse:


> Se isso vier a acontecer, será uma situação histórica! Uma depressão de 970 hPa centrada no norte de Portugal não é todos os dias mas também não chega a ser inédito, por exemplo em Fevereiro de 1942 também tivemos uma situação parecida, mas com uma pressão de 960 hPa.
> 
> LUPER, neve só na alta montanha. Já viste as temperaturas a 850 hPa? Como o Minho disse, é uma ocasião perdida



Acima dos 1200m apenas, mas penso que esta situação não será isolada, mas isto em Janeiro era fantástico. Atenção que já existem linhas a -5 a 850hpa. Esta temporata promete muitos acontecimentos extremos. Quanto a essa de 1942 era do tempo que que nevar à cota 0 no norte era quase normal, belos tempos que estão a voltar novamente


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2006 às 15:01)

Acho que se começam a verificar muitas coincidências nos modelos nestes ultimos dias!Realmente penso que vai haver qualquer coisa d diferente neste espaço de dias(24 a 27 novembro), mesmo que não seja TÃO estrondoso como os modelos indicam!Vamos rezar um bocadinho e esperar p ver,afinal já n falta assim tanto tempo!!


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2006 às 15:12)

Apesar de a última saída do GFS retirar a depressão mais para norte continuamos a falar de pressões atmosféricas inferiores a 985hPa em todo o Norte de Portugal com o centro da borrasca a apresentar um valor baixissimo (965hPa) e, mais importante o gradiente bárico  horizontal é de 20hPa entre o extremo norte e sul de Portugal....









Isto sem falarmos da precipitação...


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 16:35)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Acho que se começam a verificar muitas coincidências nos modelos nestes ultimos dias!Realmente penso que vai haver qualquer coisa d diferente neste espaço de dias(24 a 27 novembro), mesmo que não seja TÃO estrondoso como os modelos indicam!Vamos rezar um bocadinho e esperar p ver,afinal já n falta assim tanto tempo!!



Concordo, o mais importante a retirar dos modelos nos últimos tempos é o padrão que se tem vindo a acentuar para que aconteça algo a que não estamos habituados, pelo menos nos últimos anos, mesmo que não seja a 1/2 semanas, a tendência parece estar lá...


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 16:53)

A 1ªverdadeira entrada fria da temporada?  





Onde é que eu já vi isto...?


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2006 às 21:22)

Nas últimas horas várias células perto das Canárias estão a provocar trovoadas dirigem-se para a Madeira..., a ver vamos se chegam cá!






O Porto com previsão nesta semana de neve...


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 21:32)




----------



## filipept (19 Nov 2006 às 21:45)

Por acaso já tinha reparado nessa situação para o Porto, logo também para Braga    e a acontecer o acumulado do dia iria ser altamente, mas ... vamos sonhando


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2006 às 22:00)

Recentes modelos apontam para 960mb/hpa e com frio...





Embora já amanhã o pressão perto do Reino Unido esteja a 950


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2006 às 22:47)

Esse mapa é lindo era uma maravilha que se concratiza-se...


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 23:18)

A última actualização do GFS tirou-nos frio na situação do próximo fim de semana


----------



## Senador (20 Nov 2006 às 02:56)

Rogpacheco disse:


> O Porto com previsão nesta semana de neve...



é a tal história.. "im bergland schnee" = in the mountain country snow


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2006 às 10:12)

Nesta semana


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Nov 2006 às 10:24)

Boas,

Os modelos estão agora a por temperatura visto apresentarem a depressão mais a oeste do continente.Nunca mais vem o frio 

Abraços


----------



## Seringador (20 Nov 2006 às 11:22)

Boas,

Venha lá a Nortada após 28     
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Nov 2006 às 11:31)

O CAPE também é promissor


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Nov 2006 às 11:40)

Boas Seringador,

Já tens previsões para este natal e fim de ano?
Espero que seja  para compensar estas temperaturas.

Obrigado e abraços


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 16:56)

Pela última saída do GFS, para aqui dá água como nunca se viu em 3 dias!       







Pena que sempre retirem muita precipitação com o aproximar da hora da verdade!


----------



## Mago (20 Nov 2006 às 18:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pela última saída do GFS, para aqui dá água como nunca se viu em 3 dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas , em que site conseguiste este Mapa?
no Wetterzentrale? tem todas as capitais de distrito portuguesas?


----------



## Seringador (20 Nov 2006 às 18:08)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Seringador,
> 
> Já tens previsões para este natal e fim de ano?
> Espero que seja  para compensar estas temperaturas.
> ...



Boas Pedro,

Na minha 1ª Previsão para o Inverno, isto numa 1ª abrodagem previsão de Inverno menciono isso.
Vai a Blog: http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/

Contudo, irei fazer a 2ª actualização  na 1ª semana, com indicações só para Dezembro


----------



## Santos (20 Nov 2006 às 19:13)

As previsões começam a ser animadoras para Bragança  3 - 5 Dezembro   Vamos ver o desenvolver da situação, ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 19:24)

mag0 disse:


> Boas , em que site conseguiste este Mapa?
> no Wetterzentrale? tem todas as capitais de distrito portuguesas?



Mag0 ora viva!  
Olha fazes assim, vais a este site: 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html

E tens de introduzir as tuas coordenadas geográficas, agora atenção que lá na pagina está um link que diz "*Convert Deg/Min/Sec into Decimal Degrees*", e aqui levate a um outro site onde fazes a conversão das coordenadas em graus para décimal. Tu deves saber o que estou a dizer!  
Com essas coordenadas em valor décimal é que introduzes no site e depois é só seguir as indicações e obtens o teu meteograma.


----------



## Mago (20 Nov 2006 às 20:36)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mag0 ora viva!
> Olha fazes assim, vais a este site:
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html
> 
> ...



Ola "Kim"
Muito interessante já vi como se faz, hoje numa acalmia , resolvi andar na pesquisa de sites e meteogramas, descobri *Este* bastante interessante com muitos links de meterologia. Também *Este* Da Universidade de Lisboa, e ainda *Este* da Universidade de Aveiro.
Alguns já devem conhecer de certeza para mim são novidade


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 22:57)

A entrada fria está cravada nos modelos para iniciar dia 28 a 29, agora parece que não será uma entrada fria, mas sim um estado natural de frio, pq simplesmente não se vê o fim desta.      

A partir de quinta feira aconselho a utilização de coletes salva vidas, ou braçadeiras    , em complemento podem arranjar umas asas para ver se voam uns metros pelo ar com o vento que vai fazer, simplesmente brutal.

Gostava de ir medir o windchill na torre neste fds


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 23:06)

Caros amigos, se os modelos não mudarem (o que acredito) iremos assistir a algo que a maioria nunca assistiu, os ventos são assombrosos, a quantidade de água é brutal, e ainda por cima a neve marcará presença por cima dos 1500m e em quantidade industrial. Vamos preparar as máquinas pq vamos ter muito que caçar


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2006 às 23:12)

LUPER disse:


> A entrada fria está cravada nos modelos para iniciar dia 28 a 29, agora parece que não será uma entrada fria, mas sim um estado natural de frio, pq simplesmente não se vê o fim desta.
> 
> A partir de quinta feira aconselho a utilização de coletes salva vidas, ou braçadeiras    , em complemento podem arranjar umas asas para ver se voam uns metros pelo ar com o vento que vai fazer, simplesmente brutal.
> 
> Gostava de ir medir o windchill na torre neste fds




Será um fim-de-semana será com muita água, vento e também muita neve em cotas altas.
Quanto ao windchill na Torre, eu aposto em valores a variar entre -10ºC e -15ºC.


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 23:14)

Dan disse:


> Será um fim-de-semana será com muita água, vento e também muita neve em cotas altas.
> Quanto ao windchill na Torre, eu aposto em valores a variar entre -10ºC e -15ºC.




Estou tentando em colocar à prova o meu anemometro portatil na torre      , se lá for tiro umas fotos do lcd


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2006 às 23:16)

LUPER disse:


> Estou tentando em colocar à prova o meu anemometro portatil na torre      , se lá for tiro umas fotos do lcd



Se as previsões não falharem muito, não deve ser muito fácil chegar à Torre nesses dias.


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 23:17)

Dan disse:


> Se as previsões não falharem muito, não deve ser muito fácil chegar à Torre nesses dias.



pois se me deixarem chegar à lagoa comprida fico feliz


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2006 às 23:28)

LUPER disse:


> pois se me deixarem chegar à lagoa comprida fico feliz



E depois até á Torre são só 10 km, pela estrada, a corta-mato é bem mais perto


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 23:48)

Dan disse:


> E depois até á Torre são só 10 km, pela estrada, a corta-mato é bem mais perto



Alugo uma moto de neve


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2006 às 23:50)

Bem este fim de semana vai ser de doidos espetaculo descubri o forum na altura ideial          

Espero que chova a piscinas olimpicas por metro quadrado.


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem este fim de semana vai ser de doidos espetaculo descubri o forum na altura ideial
> 
> Espero que chova a piscinas olimpicas por metro quadrado.



Vais ver a agitação aqui no forum, ficamos todos doidos com relatos em tempo real, e a seguir as cams da brisa


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2006 às 23:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espero que chova a piscinas olimpicas por metro quadrado.



  tá boa essa  
 mas não deve andar muito longe disso!!! Eu não via os modelos à 4 dias fiquei admirado com o temporal a partir de quinta e por vários dias! já contava com chuva mas tanta não!e já nem falo no vento simplesmente assombroso


----------



## tozequio (21 Nov 2006 às 00:11)

A situação que se está a desenhar para o início de Dezembro parece interessante, uma -30 a 500hPa com a entrada da iso 0 quase até ao Algarve  

Era neve garantida para Bragança.


----------



## Minho (21 Nov 2006 às 00:34)

tozequio disse:


> A situação que se está a desenhar para o início de Dezembro parece interessante, uma -30 a 500hPa com a entrada da iso 0 quase até ao Algarve
> 
> Era neve garantida para Bragança.



Ui ui.. como estão os mapas era cota no norte a 600 metros garantida


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Nov 2006 às 00:38)

Estas, mesmo que não se concretizem, são para mais tarde recordar!!     






Aqui o zoom à P. Ibérica do dia 24NOV06 (18z)










Aqui o zoom à P. Ibérica do dia 26NOV06 (18z)


----------



## Minho (21 Nov 2006 às 00:51)

A cumprir-se: Bárbaro! É o único que tenho a dizer sobre o próximo fim-de-semana... espero que os modelos suavizem a coisa por que, caso contrário, já nem estamos a falar de inundações, mas dos mais perigosos  deslizamentos de terra  ... em pouco mais de 24 horas cairem mais de 100 litros não é bom não


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2006 às 00:58)

Eu gosto de temporais mas tendo em conta a severidade desta situação e o que temos vivido nos últimos tempos não gostaria de ver esse cenário!No Alentejo a água escorre dia e noite pelos campos pelo que tive oportunidade de ver.


----------



## Luis França (21 Nov 2006 às 01:54)

E o que me dizem da depressão que se está a formar a W das Canárias?
Será que o Saramago vai molhar as botas?  





copyright 2006 EUMETSAT


----------



## dj_alex (21 Nov 2006 às 09:01)

LUPER disse:


> pois se me deixarem chegar à lagoa comprida fico feliz



Será que lá chegas??


----------



## dj_alex (21 Nov 2006 às 09:01)

Minho disse:


> Ui ui.. como estão os mapas era cota no norte a 600 metros garantida



Acho a cota demasiado baixa...


----------



## dj_alex (21 Nov 2006 às 09:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Estas, mesmo que não se concretizem, são para mais tarde recordar!!
> 
> Aqui o zoom à P. Ibérica do dia 24NOV06 (18z)
> 
> ...



É desta que se vai andar de barco...preparem as galochas e as maquinas fotograficas...Quero ver essas fotos todas , já que por aqui a precipitaçao nao ha-de ser nada de especial...


----------



## Silvia (21 Nov 2006 às 09:35)

E o que me dizem sobre a formação que está sobre as canárias? Também virá ao nosso encontro?


----------



## dj_alex (21 Nov 2006 às 10:28)

Silvia disse:


> E o que me dizem sobre a formação que está sobre as canárias? Também virá ao nosso encontro?



Acho que nao....ela está estacionária e parece-me que esta a perder força..


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2006 às 11:00)

Silvia disse:


> E o que me dizem sobre a formação que está sobre as canárias? Também virá ao nosso encontro?



Não virá ao nosso encontro, mas o ar quente e húmido irá ajudar na alimentação do bicho que vai mergulhar de norte, provocando um choque, que potenciará muita instabilidade na atmosfera até 500mb. 

Espero é pe,la Nortada depois do dia 28/29, isto é o padrão irá mudar....      

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2006 às 11:15)

Boas,

Uma coisa é certa, vem aí muita instabilidade e, lembrem-se que os modelos já andam a mostra isso desde há quase 180h e, ambos os modelos 
Pode mudar ligeiramente a sua rota ou diminuir ou aumentar de intensidade, mas que vem aí MAU TEMPO (agora sim emprego este termo) , penso que seria a altura ideal, pq se vão ficar à espera da probabilidade poderá ser arriscado, mas isso já estamos habituados 

Resumindo Independentemente das mudanças, uma coisa é certa vem aí um evento extremo, ou melhor dois eventos, mas saliento de domingo e a este ponto é um monstro que já não se via algum tempo, desde 95 (mas mais pequena) de 87 ou 78 para as nossas bandas...   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif

SE FOSSE JANEIRO/FEVEREIRO......


----------



## LUPER (21 Nov 2006 às 11:22)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Uma coisa é certa, vem aí muita instabilidade e, lembrem-se que os modelos já andam a mostra isso desde há quase 180h e, ambos os modelos
> Pode mudar ligeiramente a sua rota ou diminuir ou aumentar de intensidade, mas que vem aí MAU TEMPO (agora sim emprego este termo) , penso que seria a altura ideal, pq se vão ficar à espera da probabilidade poderá ser arriscado, mas isso já estamos habituados
> ...



Mas em Janeiro e Fevereiro há mais, a dinanmica está cá.  

Chamo só a atenção para o troço da corrente no estreito da Flórida, e mais não digo, pq só de pensar fico


----------



## Minho (21 Nov 2006 às 12:27)

Já viram as previsões para sexta-feira do IM?   



> Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
> Chuva, sendo moderado a forte nas regiões do Norte e do Centro.
> Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
> Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando temporariamente
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp


----------



## dj_alex (21 Nov 2006 às 12:44)

Minho disse:


> Já viram as previsões para sexta-feira do IM?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp



   

Andam a aprender alguma coisa...Acho que esta uma previsao bastante boa...ate ao final da semana...o que acham??


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2006 às 12:49)

Bem com caraças isto vai ser o uma maluquice acho que vou praticar nataçao durante o fim de semana    

Voces já me estão a pegar a ansiadade do momento.


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2006 às 13:16)

Boas,

Antes do vento e a partir de 5ªfeira a ondulação será imensa en todo Atlântico Central e depois atingem toda a costa W da Europa, especialmente a Costa Portuguesa (sobretudo a Açoreana e Irlandesa. 
Vão ser muitos dias a erodir a costa e tudo indica que é desta vez que iremos ter uma de Fev. 78 em termos de ondulação, isto é possivelmente irá haver um Storm Surge de 4m, com uma ondulação no dia 24 a 26, que oscilará *entre os 7 e os 10m:*surprise:   
Muitas estruturas portuárias e costa serão afectados assim como populações costeiras.
*Nos Açores poderão atingir os 12 metros *e em todo o mar entre as ilhas e o continente, lá vai a Ribeira Brava e rabo de Peixe..... 

Um caso muito sério.  

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Nov 2006 às 13:22)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Uma coisa é certa, vem aí muita instabilidade e, lembrem-se que os modelos já andam a mostra isso desde há quase 180h e, ambos os modelos
> Pode mudar ligeiramente a sua rota ou diminuir ou aumentar de intensidade, mas que vem aí MAU TEMPO (agora sim emprego este termo) , penso que seria a altura ideal, pq se vão ficar à espera da probabilidade poderá ser arriscado, mas isso já estamos habituados
> ...



Realmente, que maravilha sería , enfim há-de ser melhor ainda no final de Janeiro, principio de Fevereiro!  
Se as nossas autoridades, não tomarem JÁ medidas , acho que vai ser tristemente recordado este episódio.
Nas terras altas nevará bem, acima dos 1800, talvez um pedacito  menos, mas o vento vai ser inimigo e pouco ou nada ira acomular, haverá queda de neve na horizontal, como tal  



dj_alex disse:


> Andam a aprender alguma coisa...Acho que esta uma previsao bastante boa...ate ao final da semana...o que acham??



Será que é desta que têm, a coragem de colocar os vermelhos? Olhem que serão bem necessários e em praticamente todos o território. Vamos ver a coragem para o fazer.  



Mário Barros disse:


> Bem com caraças isto vai ser o uma maluquice acho que vou praticar nataçao durante o fim de semana
> 
> Voces já me estão a pegar a ansiadade do momento.



Nem queiras ver como irão ser esses dias e noites  . Aqui ninguém DORME!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Nov 2006 às 13:28)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Antes do vento e a partir de 5ªfeira a ondulação será imensa en todo Atlântico Central e depois atingem toda a costa W da Europa, especialmente a Costa Portuguesa (sobretudo a Açoreana e Irlandesa.
> Vão ser muitos dias a erodir a costa e tudo indica que é desta vez que iremos ter uma de Fev. 78 em termos de ondulação, isto é possivelmente irá haver um Storm Surge de 4m, com uma ondulação no dia 24 a 26, que oscilará *entre os 7 e os 10m:*surprise:
> ...



Incrível!!    

Essa carta parece um verdadeiro tsunami, de origem natural, a atingir as nossas costas!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2006 às 13:29)

Eu certamanete tambem nao durmo vou fazer uma directa para ver caixotes do lixo e carros a flutuar


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2006 às 13:30)

Bem meus amigos a coisa é muito séria espero que as nossas autoridades tomem medidas estremas porque a coisa é extrema e de imaginar se aquela depressão de domingo faz a curva um pouco mais a sul poderia nos atingir directamente na costa com uma pressão de 960 ou 970hpa nem quero imaginar é uma situação dos livros da historia espero que se abra um tópico especial para estes eventos e que a coisa alivie um pouco se não...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2006 às 13:32)

miguel disse:


> Bem meus amigos a coisa é muito séria espero que as nossas autoridades tomem medidas estremas porque a coisa é extrema e de imaginar se aquela depressão de domingo faz a curva um pouco mais a sul poderia nos atingir directamente na costa com uma pressão de 960 ou 970hpa nem quero imaginar é uma situação dos livros da historia espero que se abra um tópico especial para estes eventos e que a coisa alivie um pouco se não...



Podes crer mas as medidas so vão ser tomadas em cima da hora nos nao temos mentalidade de prevençao nao estamos preparados para os fenomenos da natureza


----------



## Minho (21 Nov 2006 às 13:35)

miguel disse:


> Bem meus amigos a coisa é muito séria espero que as nossas autoridades tomem medidas estremas porque a coisa é extrema e de imaginar se aquela depressão de domingo faz a curva um pouco mais a sul poderia nos atingir directamente na costa com uma pressão de 960 ou 970hpa nem quero imaginar é uma situação dos livros da historia espero que se abra um tópico especial para estes eventos e que a coisa alivie um pouco se não...



Sugiro um título sugestivo género "Tempestade 24-29 Nov 2006" para mais tarde ser mais fácil localizar o tópico


----------



## LUPER (21 Nov 2006 às 13:45)

Chamo a atenção para o ensemble na sua ponta final, para o Porto. Atenção que a nortada vai ser muito fria 

Vamos começar a enviar mails para tudo quanto é sitio a dizer que vai ser a tempestade maior dos ultimos 30 anos, para ver se alguem abre os olhos , pq pelos vistos está tudo preocupado com a Freira fugitiva e com a outra rapariga da SIC . Depois claro que os warmers vêm logo dizer que isto é devido ao CO2, emitido pelos arrotos das vacas inglesas


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2006 às 13:52)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Antes do vento e a partir de 5ªfeira a ondulação será imensa en todo Atlântico Central e depois atingem toda a costa W da Europa, especialmente a Costa Portuguesa (sobretudo a Açoreana e Irlandesa.
> Vão ser muitos dias a erodir a costa e tudo indica que é desta vez que iremos ter uma de Fev. 78 em termos de ondulação, isto é possivelmente irá haver um Storm Surge de 4m, com uma ondulação no dia 24 a 26, que oscilará *entre os 7 e os 10m:*surprise:
> ...



Só para reforçar a ideia. A ondulação vai ser importante.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2006 às 16:33)

Mas o que vem a ser isto depressão ou furacão?eis a questão


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2006 às 18:23)

Podes crer Miguel   
Que fantástica ciclogenese e ainda falta vir Janeiro...  

E aquele Jet Stream sem nenhum obstáculo, na 4ª feira o Mar vai estar Zangado até dia 27, nem imagino na erosão da orla marítima ali na área de Aveiro até V.N. Gaia e possíveis estragos a estruturas (como os molhes do Cabedelo e outros) e naufrágios... 




Até amanhã, espero que enfraqueça para o FDS


----------



## tomalino (21 Nov 2006 às 18:26)

O que vem aí é brutal sem dúvida! 
Não me lembro de nada parecido desde aquela tempestade de 7 de Dezembro de 2000, se não me engano, que provocou muitos estragos por todo o país


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2006 às 18:42)

Boas,

Algo semelhante ocorreu em Fev. de 78 ao nível da ondulação e vento...





E o UKMO apresenta grande depressão para o fim de semana prolongado que virá de NW após o dia 28 
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs//ukm/2006112112//slp24.png


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Nov 2006 às 18:43)

Seringador disse:


> Podes crer Miguel
> Que fantástica ciclogenese e ainda falta vir Janeiro...
> 
> E aquele Jet Stream sem nenhum obstáculo, na 4ª feira o Mar vai estar Zangado até dia 27, nem imagino na erosão da orla marítima ali na área de Aveiro até V.N. Gaia e possíveis estragos a estruturas (como os molhes do Cabedelo e outros) e naufrágios...
> ...


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2006 às 19:18)

Na saida das 12, o GFS coloca novamente o centro da depressão bem perto de Portugal, a NO da Galiza...






E isso significa...





No 2º painel pode ver-se um espectacular inicio de dezembro


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2006 às 19:32)

Acho que as estaçoes do IM não vao aguentar e vão todas pelos ares ou então a flutuar na corrente.


----------



## tozequio (21 Nov 2006 às 19:34)

Se essa situação acontecer mesmo pode haver gravíssimas consequências


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Nov 2006 às 19:39)

tozequio disse:


> Se essa situação acontecer mesmo pode haver gravíssimas consequências





Sou da opinião que com situações destas ninguém lucra
Nem mesmo os fanáticos da desgraça…
Eheheh
jf


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Nov 2006 às 19:56)

É aqui a fronteira, entre o gosto que temos pelas situações adversas da meteorologia e a crueza do realismo (catástrofe). Espero que enfraqueça algo, mas quanto mais nos aproximamos do evento, antes pelo contrário, mais se intensifica!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Nov 2006 às 20:16)

……tenho reparado que tem sido referenciado o pior dia  ( sábado 25/11 ) 
Mas ou é da minha vista ou os barrotes estão tortos, e o dia  ( 2ªfeira  27/11 )  ?!?!?!?


----------



## Senador (21 Nov 2006 às 20:21)

Pessoal, CALMA, não é um tornado que vem aí!


----------



## Senador (21 Nov 2006 às 23:26)

para o fim do mês - inicio do proximo.. as coisas começam a aquecer, ou melhor, a arrefecer.. vamos esperar para ver.. para já fiquem com a ultima saída para dia 29, com tendencia para melhorar


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 23:30)

João Oliveira disse:


> para o fim do mês - inicio do proximo.. as coisas começam a aquecer, ou melhor, a arrefecer.. vamos esperar para ver.. para já fiquem com a ultima saída para dia 29 :



Não há nenhum modelo que chegue os dados da Madeira?? Estou à espera de neve tb para o Pico do Areeiro e Pico Ruivo . A tecnica até agora é verificar pelas temperaturas de 500hpa e 850hpa...


----------



## Iceberg (21 Nov 2006 às 23:36)

João Oliveira disse:


> Pessoal, CALMA, não é um tornado que vem aí!




João Oliveira, corroboro as tuas palavras, temos de ter calma e saber esperar com paciência a situação que se aproxima. Normalmente, quando os modelos apontam situações extraordinárias, elas nunca se vêm a cumprir na sua plenitude. Pelo que leio, o GFS é aquele modelo que normalmente é mais espectacular, mas é também aquele que peca mais por excesso.  

Acredito que vamos ter uma situação de temporal persistente nos próximos dias, e que até poderão ocorrer surpresas com alguma gravidade em termos de vento, precipitação e ondulação, mas aguardemos os desenvolvimentos ...


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

Vamos esperar pelo dia de amanha para mim é decisivo para saber a colocação da depressão sim porque a frente super activa já não vai fugir muito daquilo e esta saída em termos de chuvas é ainda mais grave! em vento já não tanto mas mesmo assim grave a ver o que nos reserva as saídas de amanha...


----------



## Senador (22 Nov 2006 às 00:07)

o melhor está para vir... vejam só estes dados para o norte do país:


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 10:49)

Boas,

Eles andam ás aranhas tanto o ECM como o GFS, contudo já ninguém nos tira a forte ondulação e o vento, para que depois desta ciclogenese no Atlântico, venha o frio a partir do quarto crescente  

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

Hoje a saída das 12:00 vai ser decisiva para o FDS, contudo se fosse só pelo modelos não confiava a mais de 96h


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 10:59)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje a saída das 12:00 vai ser decisiva para o FDS, contudo se fosse só pelo modelos não confiava a mais de 96h


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Nov 2006 às 11:02)

Na saída das 00h o GFS retirou muita precipitação para o Domingo, sendo esta mais intensa nitidamente a Norte. A depressão subiu bastante na sua latitude.
Já nem nos afectam pressões atmosféricas inferiores a 1000 hPa . Grande mudança!












Enquanto escrevia este post, actualizaram a saída das 06h e pouco variou em termos de precipitação por isso, resumindo, retirada de frio e de instabilidade de uma forma geral. Apenas a ondulação se deve manter e será este o maior perigo.


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 11:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Na saída das 00h o GFS retirou muita precipitação para o Domingo, sendo esta mais intensa nitidamente a Norte. A depressão subiu bastante na sua latitude.
> Já nem nos afectam pressões atmosféricas inferiores a 1000 hPa . Grande mudança!
> 
> 
> ...



Para mim o GFS ficou com as calças na mão, levou 10 dias a insistir e depois a menos de 72h retira tudo, até o vento meus amigos. O GFS vê tanto como um míope de 10 diopetrias


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 11:38)

Bem Kim,

Pelo Meteogramas o Porto ainda apanha com 985mb e isto vai alterar com a run das 12 de hoje, pode retardar aquela pressão vas que ela vai-nos afectar isso vai....e sempre mencionei o factor vento e ondulação neste período que se avizinha, a precipitação irá alterar, mas não vai retirar muita 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 11:42)

Seringador disse:


> Bem Kim,
> 
> Pelo Meteogramas o Porto ainda apanha com 985mb e isto vai alterar com a run das 12 de hoje, pode retardar aquela pressão vas que ela vai-nos afectar isso vai....e sempre mencionei o factor vento e ondulação neste período que se avizinha, a precipitação irá alterar, mas não vai retirar muita
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png



Mas só já temos 30knts, nada de 40, 45 ou mesmo 50 como mostrava á 3 runs atras


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2006 às 11:43)

Para o dia 25 já não há grandes diferenças nos vários modelos.









Mas o GFS tem mostrado pouca consistência nas várias saídas.


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 11:52)

LUPER disse:


> Mas só já temos 30knts, nada de 40, 45 ou mesmo 50 como mostrava á 3 runs atras



Ainda bem que assim é, mas penso que na saída das 12 vai colocar mais um bocadito...sabem que o GFS estava a mostrar uma coisas rara, assim como o ECM.... mas mais raro ainda é saber não confiar nos modelos  
 e eu mantenho a minha de que o vento e a ondulação vão ser fortes e que depois vem uma mudança de padrão a partir dia 28 e uma consolidação do frio...


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 11:57)

Seringador disse:


> Ainda bem que assim é, mas penso que na saída das 12 vai colocar mais um bocadito...sabem que o GFS estava a mostrar uma coisas rara, assim como o ECM.... mas mais raro ainda é saber não confiar nos modelos
> e eu mantenho a minha de que o vento e a ondulação vão ser fortes e que depois vem uma mudança de padrão a partir dia 28 e uma consolidação do frio...



Quanto ao frio estou 100% de acordo


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 11:57)

LUPER disse:


> Mas só já temos 30knts, nada de 40, 45 ou mesmo 50 como mostrava á 3 runs atras



O Funchal mantém ainda previsão de 40... 
O IM refere ventos para a Madeira com rajadas até 120 e aguaceiros fortes... tinha a ideia que para o continente a situação seria mais grave mas isso não está a ser bem como pensava...
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2006 às 12:07)

Pois parece que já não vai chover assim tanto nem vai fazer muitooo vento os modelos as vezes enche-nos de esperanças e depois puffs altera-se tudo em cima da hora e já não é nada como se estava a espera.   

Mas a esperança é a ultima a morrer vamos lá ver como realmente os fenomenos se vão desenrolar...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (22 Nov 2006 às 12:39)

Boas, 

Parece que para a semana vem o  

Vejam isto:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Seria já uma bela nevada acima dos 800m 

Abraços


----------



## Pedro Canelas (22 Nov 2006 às 12:42)

Desculpem não consegui por a imagem.

Mas está no site indicado a 240h os modelos que indicam os 500 e 850 são excepcionais


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 13:13)

Boas
Atenção que a chuva na sexta ainda não é para brincadeiras reparem na frente quase estacionaria o vento já não é tão forte mas mesmo assim ainda é forte para provocar muitas quedas de árvores etc. a chuva não me está a desiludir para sexta por enquanto! para domingo a coisa ainda pode alterar


----------



## Senador (22 Nov 2006 às 13:52)

Os modelos põem frio a partir de dia 29 mas tiram-no dia 5 outra vez....


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 13:52)

Não se esqueçam quais os percentis que entram nos modelos numéricos, neste caso exemplificativo GFS:

Saída das 00Z
"*TODAYS OFFICIAL 500-HPA BLEND CONSISTS OF 10 PERCENT OF TODAY'S 0Z GFS ENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 8...10 PERCENT OF TODAY'S 6Z GFS ENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 8...20 PERCENT OF TODAY'S GFS SUPERENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 8...20 PERCENT OF TODAY'S CANADIAN ENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 8...AND 40 PERCENT OF TODAY'S EUROPEAN ENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 7. "*

Saída das 06Z

*TODAYS OFFICIAL 500-HPA BLEND CONSISTS OF 10 PERCENT OF TODAY'S 0Z GFS ENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 8...10 PERCENT OF TODAY'S 6Z GFS ENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 8...20 PERCENT OF TODAY'S GFS SUPERENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 8...20 PERCENT OF TODAY'S CANADIAN ENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 8...AND 40 PERCENT OF TODAY'S EUROPEAN ENSEMBLE MEAN CENTERED ON DAY 7. *

Alguma diferença que explique o comportamento diferencial entre as duas runs?   
Também é importante notar qual o modelo do Dia, i.e., qual é aquele onde se deposita mais confiança e considerado o mais fiável do que habitual, isto entre 6-10 dias, já que não existe modelo do dia para o período 8-14 dias, neste caso de hoje é o ECM.
Contudo a confiança é de 3 (mediana) numa escala de 1-5, isto na minha prespectiva pode virar para qq lado 

Em que é que se baseiam o GFS quanto à Temperatura e Precipitação 

"*THE 6-10 DAY TEMPERATURE *PROG IS BASED ON THE KLEIN... NEURAL NET... AND ANALOG SPECIFICATIONS FROM THE OFFICIAL BLENDED HEIGHTS AND FROM INDIVIDUAL GFS AND ECMWF MODEL SOLUTIONS... THE CPC AUTO FORECAST... AND THE CDC FORECAST TOOL.  
*THE 6-10 DAY PRECIPITATION* PROG IS BASED ON THE CPC AUTO FORECAST... CDC FORECAST... ANALOG SPECIFICATIONS FROM THE OFFICIAL BLENDED HEIGHTS... CALIBRATED PRECIPITATION FROM THE 0Z OPERATIONAL GFS AND 0Z GFS ENSEMBLE MEAN... AND THE CPC AND EMC CALIBRATED PRECIPITATION PROBABILITIES FROM THE GFS "

Tenho confiança que ainda vão melhorar a coisa, sobretudo na mudança para o frio após 28...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Nov 2006 às 14:02)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Desculpem não consegui por a imagem.
> 
> Mas está no site indicado a 240h os modelos que indicam os 500 e 850 são excepcionais



Pedro não vejo nada de excepcional a 240h??, antes pelo contrário ontem havia frio hoje nada , o que dará é neve para montanhas e a cotas elevadas. Podes-me explicar onde vez o geopotencial para nevar a 800m? Eu acho que nunca a menos de 1500m, falta frio nos  850 hPa.  













miguel disse:


> Boas
> Atenção que a chuva na sexta ainda não é para brincadeiras reparem na frente quase estacionaria o vento já não é tão forte mas mesmo assim ainda é forte para provocar muitas quedas de árvores etc. a chuva não me está a desiludir para sexta por enquanto! para domingo a coisa ainda pode alterar



Pois mas é essencialmente para o Norte do país... . A que colocavam a Sul já se foi como por arte de magia!


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 14:05)

Bem e a cegueira continua....


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 14:18)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois mas é essencialmente para o Norte do país... . A que colocavam a Sul já se foi como por arte de magia!



Olha que o Centro e Alentejo vão ver muito muito chuva também!! Não acredito que não chegue aos 100km/h o vento no litoral!!

 PS:O instituto de metrologia o instituto da água e a protecção civil vão se reunir hoje para estudar a cituação...


----------



## Senador (22 Nov 2006 às 14:47)

Bom, as previsões para o litoral apontam para 160mm entre a madrugada de quinta e a madrugada de segunda, dos quais 90mm cairão dos primeiros 2 dias. 
Fica aqui uma breve previsão para o norte do país baseada em varias previsões e modelos(GFS):

Madrugada de Quinta: Chuva moderada (10mm)

Quinta: Chuva forte de manhã (20mm) passando a fraca durante a tarde e noite (10mm), cota de neve nos 2400m, vento moderado (30km/h), ondulação 4m.

Sexta: Chuva forte durante a manhã e tarde (40mm/24h) passando a aguaceiros moderados á noite (10mm), vento forte (50km/h), ondulação 5m, cota de neve a 2200m descendo ao final do dia para 1300m, wind chill vai-se começar a fazer sentir (4ºC abaixo da temperatura)

Sabado: descida da temperatura: chuva fraca passando a regime de aguarceiros a partir da tarde (20mm/24h), vento moderado (30km/h), ondulação 5m, cota de neve a 1300m. o principal factor anormal será o "wind chill"; entre os 9ºC no litoral (Viana do Castelo), até a 1ºC no interior (Brangança)! 

Domingo: Subida da temperatura, céu muito nublado, chuva fraca á tarde passando a moderada/forte durante a noite, vento forte (40km/h), ondulação 6m, cota de neve 2000m.

Segunda: Descida da temperatura: Aguaceiros fracos durante todo o dia (10mm), cota de neve no final do dia 1800m, vento moderado (20km/h) ondulação podendo chegar aos 7m.


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2006 às 16:11)

Eu não me importo nem um pouco que tenham retirado a previsão de vento excepcionalmente forte


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 16:21)

Então está melhor ou não para sexta  

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn488.html
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn484.html
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn4814.html

Para o Domingo diminui ligeiramente o Vento e a precipitação (será intensa de madrugada, mas a ondulação vai ser interessante de fotografar, está a retardar a progressão da depressão 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1028.html
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1088.html
mas o frio está melhor nesta saída a partir do dia 28
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1262.html

E felizmente afasta-se para N, era bom que mergulhasse depois novamente com algum frio, o ant. no Leste da Europa é que está a impedir a passagem do fluxo para Leste


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 17:59)

Bem já não será uma tempestade histórica mas vai ser seguro uma tempestade!Não se iludam porque as isóbaras continuam muito juntas e a frente é extremamente activa e os solos estão completamente saturados não absorvem mais nenhuma água toda a que cai e é muita vai ficar em cima do solo...Para domingo e segunda ainda não está bem definida a situação mas "parece" que não seja tão grave como se supunha caso seja grave então vamos todos criar raízes


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 18:07)

Interessante...  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rukm1201.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rukm1441.gif


----------



## Senador (22 Nov 2006 às 18:20)

qual é a parte do interessante que eu nao percebi Seringador?


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 18:27)

em 24h a depressão quase não se desloca e a NE do UK o que é que está diferente, embora seja pequena a diferença é um bom sinal de que está tudo indefenido a mais de 96 mas que pode virar para qq lado, inclusivé para o frio e húmido......


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 18:29)

Seringador disse:


> Interessante...
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rukm1201.gif
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rukm1441.gif


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 20:46)

Previsão segundo os modelos, precipitação forte:

Dia 24




Dia 25


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2006 às 20:56)

Absolutamente magnifico tou sem palavras espero que chova mesmo muito e que faça muito vento


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Nov 2006 às 21:15)

O estofex põe-nos em segundo plano e nem conta que vá acontecer algo para aqui para o nosso rectangulozinho...Mas faz um belo aviso para as "British Isles"!Vão ser uns belos dias de sol..


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 21:15)

Sem duvida vai ser brutal as acumulações de chuva nestes dias aqui à uns dias o pior seria o vento agora o pior será a chuva


----------



## Senador (22 Nov 2006 às 21:17)

http://tsf.sapo.pt/online/vida/interior.asp?id_artigo=TSF175516

http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1277478

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=251589

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=744771&div_id=291

http://jn.sapo.pt/2006/11/22/ultimas/Previs_es_de_mau_tempo_para_os_.html

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20061122mautempoestadevolta.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2006 às 21:43)

Acho que se devia abrir um novo tópico a partir da 0h sobre o mau tempo. 

Para aqui já está a chuviscar.


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2006 às 21:52)

Estão a sair as runs das 18h.... suspense


----------



## Zico (22 Nov 2006 às 21:59)

Boa noite,

secretamente (ou nem por isso...), uns mais do que outros menos, todos somos um bocadinho apaixonados por fenómenos um pouquinho mais "agressivos" do que o normal. É o que parece que vai acontecer nos próximos dias que se avizinham. Não vos que também eu fico um pouco "excitado" e ansioso com aquilo que a mãe-natureza nos tem reservado e quais os espectáculos (que poderão ser de terror...) que iremos assistir. Para nosso gáudio, é muito provável que isso venha acontecer, e embora seja o que "desejamos", todos sabemos que muita gente vai sofrer com isso (é isso que, infelizmente, tem sempre acontecido). Conhecemos as razões que levam a essas consequências (os senhores do IM e SNBPC muitas vezes devem ficar com as orelhas a arder !), não vale muito mais "batermos" nesses amigos e nessas razões. Então porque não servirmos melhor a comunidade ?? Que tal começarmos a enviar muita da informação pertinente que aqui é partilhada e começarmos a dar eco dela para alguns organismos que podem dar um uso mais útil dela que as entidades ditas "competentes" ? Estou a lembrar-me dos meios de comunicação social locais (rádios, jornais, etc.), corporações de bombeiros locais (eu sei, estão sob alçada do SNBPC, mas mesmo assim...) e outras entidades que nos pareçam pertinentes para poderem ajudar as populações. Sei que esta não é a nossa função, mas que tal juntarmos o útil ao agradável ?
Hoje estou um bocado lamechas, mas acreditem que me faz pena ver pessoas sofrerem pela incúria das nossas autoridades, e nem todas as pessoas partilham a mesma paixão que nós..
Um abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2006 às 22:09)

Zico disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> secretamente (ou nem por isso...), uns mais do que outros menos, todos somos um bocadinho apaixonados por fenómenos um pouquinho mais "agressivos" do que o normal. É o que parece que vai acontecer nos próximos dias que se avizinham. Não vos que também eu fico um pouco "excitado" e ansioso com aquilo que a mãe-natureza nos tem reservado e quais os espectáculos (que poderão ser de terror...) que iremos assistir. Para nosso gáudio, é muito provável que isso venha acontecer, e embora seja o que "desejamos", todos sabemos que muita gente vai sofrer com isso (é isso que, infelizmente, tem sempre acontecido). Conhecemos as razões que levam a essas consequências (os senhores do IM e SNBPC muitas vezes devem ficar com as orelhas a arder !), não vale muito mais "batermos" nesses amigos e nessas razões. Então porque não servirmos melhor a comunidade ?? Que tal começarmos a enviar muita da informação pertinente que aqui é partilhada e começarmos a dar eco dela para alguns organismos que podem dar um uso mais útil dela que as entidades ditas "competentes" ? Estou a lembrar-me dos meios de comunicação social locais (rádios, jornais, etc.), corporações de bombeiros locais (eu sei, estão sob alçada do SNBPC, mas mesmo assim...) e outras entidades que nos pareçam pertinentes para poderem ajudar as populações. Sei que esta não é a nossa função, mas que tal juntarmos o útil ao agradável ?
> Hoje estou um bocado lamechas, mas acreditem que me faz pena ver pessoas sofrerem pela incúria das nossas autoridades, e nem todas as pessoas partilham a mesma paixão que nós..
> Um abraço



Ya tens toda a razão o problema é que por mais que tentemos ninguem nos ouve e os meios de comunicação social estão mais interessados em dar publicidade para individar os portugueses do que dar um boletim meteorologico decente onde se possa apreder e saber quais os tipos de clima que influenciam portugal todos os dias...
Mas eu acreito que o cenário já está a mudar


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Nov 2006 às 22:10)

As runs das 18 dão mais do mesmo...  tudo mais ou menos igual!


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 22:12)

Quanto a avisos, o que podemos fazer por cá é seguir a situação e manter ao corrente quem aqui vem se informar, os media relativamente a esta tempestade estão a ser exemplares, já ouvi na rádio e tv e os avisos estão a ser feitos a tempo e de forma correcta, é necessário da nossa parte registar esse facto. (talvez os avisos que fizemos na última tempestade ao enviar e-mails às direcções de informação surtiu efeito). 
Acho que desta vez, não estará informado quem não quiser.

E seguindo os mapas, aqui fica o de ventos:


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

João Oliveira disse:


> http://tsf.sapo.pt/online/vida/interior.asp?id_artigo=TSF175516
> 
> http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1277478
> 
> ...




Bastou o IM lançar o alerta que é vê-los a lançar noticias...


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 22:28)

Vou na sexta para a beira mar medir a velocidade dos ventos aposto que vou registar os valores mais altos dos últimos anos não sei é se a chuva vai permitir


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2006 às 22:47)

Este site é muito fixe http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2006 às 22:52)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Quanto a avisos, o que podemos fazer por cá é seguir a situação e manter ao corrente quem aqui vem se informar, os media relativamente a esta tempestade estão a ser exemplares, já ouvi na rádio e tv e os avisos estão a ser feitos a tempo e de forma correcta, é necessário da nossa parte registar esse facto. (talvez os avisos que fizemos na última tempestade ao enviar e-mails às direcções de informação surtiu efeito).
> Acho que desta vez, não estará informado quem não quiser.
> 
> E seguindo os mapas, aqui fica o de ventos:



Pois, isso são ventos sustidos... deve ser mesmo muito díficil conseguir manter-se em pé junto ao mar nesse dia... As rajadas sendo assim deverão atingir facilmente 140km/h não?


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2006 às 22:59)

Bonito bonito, é ver como a partir de sexta-feira vamos ter sempre uma ISO 850hpa inferior a 5ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 23:18)

Minho disse:


> Pois, isso são ventos sustidos... deve ser mesmo muito díficil conseguir manter-se em pé junto ao mar nesse dia... As rajadas sendo assim deverão atingir facilmente 140km/h não?



Podes crer que sim, a acontecer como previsto as rajadas irão superar as 120km/h previstas pelo IM.


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 00:13)

O frio vai ser uma cosntante a partir de sexta, e no entrada de NW está a ser cozinhada para o outro fds, a ver vamos, mas esta será bem mais fria com neve a 600/800m


----------



## tozequio (23 Nov 2006 às 00:17)

LUPER disse:


> O frio vai ser uma cosntante a partir de sexta, e no entrada de NW está a ser cozinhada para o outro fds, a ver vamos, mas esta será bem mais fria com neve a 600/800m



Não sei se chegará a tanto, mas já não é a primeira vez que o GFS indica uma entrada fria para o fim de semana 1-3 Dezembro  

Iso 0 e -30 a 850hPa não deve dar para menos de 1000 metros


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 00:28)

tozequio disse:


> Não sei se chegará a tanto, mas já não é a primeira vez que o GFS indica uma entrada fria para o fim de semana 1-3 Dezembro
> 
> Iso 0 e -30 a 850hPa não deve dar para menos de 1000 metros



Com o geopotencial apresentado e tendo em atenção que a iso será a -1, porque a 0 é a isolinha, temos uma cota que andará entre os 600 a 800. Não esqueçer que temos tb menos de -30 pelo que a cota deverá rondar esses valores. Agora ainda falta muito tempo para tal situação.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Nov 2006 às 01:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Este site é muito fixe http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=



Acho que já todos conhecíamos, mas fica o link e é realmente muito bom para o vento sobretudo!  

Agora vocês já repararam nos Açores!    






Aquilo vai ser brutal     

Vão ter ondas enormes...


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 09:44)

Boas,

Parece uma luta entre os modelos... 
Mais uma vez menciono que com o Quarto Crescente o frio viria....ou melhor uma alteração do padrão actual com uma nortada e o ECM anda a cozinhar isso.... 
Ontem quando coloquei aquele post da UKMO apelar de interessantea 144h, era por causa da depressão, i.e. ela não tinha para onde ir e poderia mergulhar para Sul novamente e com advecção de ar mais frio no lado mais frio do jetstream, isso está a ser mostrado...    

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...pe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006112300!!step/

O Antagonismo   
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 09:47)

Durante uns ricos dias a navegação marítima vai ser um problema e o Açores vão ser afectados não só pelo MAU TEMPO, como poderá haver problemas de logistica, pq com condições assim na ondulação, nenhum porto receberá Navios durante a quase uma semana... 

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 09:58)

Bem, 
Tinha-me esquecido de falar da precipitação apontada pelo ECM e de facto está excelente para nós "Weathernuts", mas, muito complicado para as populações e suas actividades.
Assim, espera-se que desta vez para quem gere as barragens, deverá de fazê-lo de forma a que pense primeiro nas pessoas e depois nos lucros (sei que isso é difícil, pq é sempre mais fácil deitar as culpas no alheio )
O INAG, Auraequias que pertençam a bacias hidrográficas de risco e populkações deverão de fazer pressão junto de quem de direito para que seja mais eficaz do que deixar acumular até atingir o máximo.
Fiquem sabemdo que a barragem da Aguieira esteve a 1cm de atingir o colapso em 2000/2001, se forem ver a diferença de nível e ângulo naquelas juntas até se passam...

Apesar de no dia 26 ter tirado vento a chuva vai ser intensa neste período (23-27) cerca de 200m 
Depois a nortada e com muita boa precipitação e algum frio que para as terras altas do Norte e Centro serão de Neve e a Serra da Estrela vai ter boa cobertura...
    
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006112300!!!step/


----------



## Pedro Canelas (23 Nov 2006 às 10:04)

Boas,

Seringador qual é a tua previsão de queda de neve para o próximo fim de semana de 1 a 3 Dezembro 

abraços


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2006 às 10:05)

Porque falar de neve no Funchal é caricato, deixa de o ser se pensarmos no Pico Ruivo ou Areeiro, e as condições até são favoráveis, atendendo à temp. a 500hpa e 850hpa, ainda que não dure muito tempo...





A precipitação também pela Madeira será forte, mas ainda assim não comparável com o dilúvio em Portugal Continental...


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2006 às 10:18)

Previsão de precipitação muito forte para o Norte de Portugal (modelo das 00h do dia 25)


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 10:32)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Seringador qual é a tua previsão de queda de neve para o próximo fim de semana de 1 a 3 Dezembro
> 
> abraços



Boas Pedro,

Antes demais este fds SÁBADO PARA DOMINGO, a cota poderá ser de 1500m, mas efémera... 

Contudo para esse FDS e como as coias estão a desenrolar no ECM, poderá ser de 800/900m mas ainda falta e tudo pode mudar para....  
 Com a iso 0º a 850hPa e menos 25 já neva entre os 800 1000m, com possibilidade de variação local devido ao frio em altitude , ventos e tipo de formações...


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 10:36)

A saída das 06 está mais frio a 850hPa a 144h do que a das 00h, já é hábito... esta ser mais inclinada..
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1682.html


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 10:51)

O modelo Russo mostra a circulação acima da Islândia num sentido Leste-Oeste e que vai para a Gronelândia até 27/11, depois a ver vamos... 

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif


----------



## Zico (23 Nov 2006 às 11:15)

Seringador disse:


> Bem,
> Tinha-me esquecido de falar da precipitação apontada pelo ECM e de facto está excelente para nós "Weathernuts", mas, muito complicado para as populações e suas actividades.
> Assim, espera-se que desta vez para quem gere as barragens, deverá de fazê-lo de forma a que pense primeiro nas pessoas e depois nos lucros (sei que isso é difícil, pq é sempre mais fácil deitar as culpas no alheio )
> O INAG, Auraequias que pertençam a bacias hidrográficas de risco e populkações deverão de fazer pressão junto de quem de direito para que seja mais eficaz do que deixar acumular até atingir o máximo.
> ...



Bom dia,

Seringador, por isso no meu post dizia que era importante avisar-mos algumas entidades para eventos extremos como aqueles que vamos viver. Tal como dizes, era importante que as autarquias estivessem bastante sensibilizadas (para lá daquela informação que recebem do SNBPC e IM) para o que aí vem, e aí todos podíamos desempenhar um papel mais interventivo. Quem sabe se assim este forum passasse a ser visto com outros olhos por alguns organismos...
Até já.


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 11:16)

Ilha da Fantasia será 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt12.gif
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt13.gif
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt14.gif


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 11:27)

Zico disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Seringador, por isso no meu post dizia que era importante avisar-mos algumas entidades para eventos extremos como aqueles que vamos viver. Tal como dizes, era importante que as autarquias estivessem bastante sensibilizadas (para lá daquela informação que recebem do SNBPC e IM) para o que aí vem, e aí todos podíamos desempenhar um papel mais interventivo. Quem sabe se assim este forum passasse a ser visto com outros olhos por alguns organismos...
> Até já.



Boas ZICO,
Isso é verdade mas elas não querem saber...  
Exemplo, ontem andaram a corta uns rancos de árvores junto da VCI na curva da Av. da Boavista, (sendo que fiquei satisfeito por essa acção)e hoje ao passar lá, as sarjetas estavam toda entupidas, pq não reiraram os detritos dos cortes... apenas cortaram, o que eu quero dizer é que muitas das vezes não são s´´o as autarquias, são tambéma as empresas que efectuam esse tipo de serviços, mas no caso do Porto nsão funcionários municipais....


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2006 às 11:35)

Ora viva,

No Funchal disseram-me que está um dia de Verão   , na costa de Sintra que o mar está a ficar revolto e encorpado e que o swell vai levantar para 3 a 7 mt (logo à tarde vou arrancar para lá , se puder e conseguir)   e, entretanto, vi no "Climaat centre" estas imagens:












Por cá , em Lisboa, o céu continua nublado desde ontem à noite, o vento de SW, sem chuviscos e estão 18 ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (23 Nov 2006 às 11:39)

Seringador disse:


> O modelo Russo mostra a circulação acima da Islândia num sentido Leste-Oeste e que vai para a Gronelândia até 27/11, depois a ver vamos...
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif



Esquece la o modelo russo....


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 11:40)

dj_alex disse:


> Esquece la o modelo russo....



      Olha que os Russos têm razão


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 11:43)

dj_alex disse:


> Esquece la o modelo russo....



    
temos mais que nos preocupar e ás vezes com o vodka aquilo fica meio marado   mas....  com a circulação a Norte eles já tem mostrado coisa boas....

Eu sei temos mais que nos preocupar....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Nov 2006 às 11:54)

Bons dias!!

Mais uma vez em acçao!! Aqui apesar de ter chuvido em periodos muito pequenos, sao visiveis formaçoes no mar com caracteristicas 'pesadas' ate ao ponto de se formar trombas dágua!!!  mas ainda nao apanhei nenhuma 

De 0 a 3 para a formaçao de trombas de agua daria um 2!! e como esta aqui o tempo!!

tenho 22Cº!!

Mas o que nos vai bater á porta é bem grande!! e estou ansioso!!

Como em Sintra o mar aqui ja mexe tambem com uma ondulaçao puxada a vento de 1metrao!! Ontem nem 0,5m chegava!!

O tempo esta esquisito, doente!! 

A minha previsao em termos de precipitaçao por aqui é de 45mm a 60mm


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2006 às 12:03)

Luis França disse:


> Ora viva,
> 
> No Funchal disseram-me que está um dia de Verão   ,



Já agora não é só no Funchal O norte da ilha esta tb com um dia de sol, sem vento. Apenas uns alto-estratus cobrem o céu mas deixam ver perfeitamente o sol...


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2006 às 12:16)

Esta imagem mostra bem o que vem aí e o que está a passar nos Açores:


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 12:56)

Bem meus amigos,

Temo um Monstro daqueles de 10 em 10 anos...
Vai desde o paralelo -40W até -10, ou seja 3330km... a precipitação já parece intensa mas, amanhã vão adequiri cores mais escuras e se compararem com as formações tropicais nas caraíbas não existe muita diferença ou existe   
Para não esquecer a ondulação...e o vento....


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2006 às 13:09)

Já chove bem com rajadas moderadas e 17º c.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 13:11)

E vamos lá ver a saída das 12! a ciclogenesis parece que se vai dar a norte da Galiza!!isso dependendo da proximidade da terra pode ir agravar muito mais a coisa do que se prevê agora sobretudo em ventos


----------



## dj_alex (23 Nov 2006 às 13:38)

Seringador disse:


> temos mais que nos preocupar e ás vezes com o vodka aquilo fica meio marado   mas....  com a circulação a Norte eles já tem mostrado coisa boas....
> 
> Eu sei temos mais que nos preocupar....



Tava-me a meter ctg....O queria dizer é que nao confio mt em modelos/investigaçao feita a partir da russia...


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 13:51)

dj_alex disse:


> Tava-me a meter ctg....O queria dizer é que nao confio mt em modelos/investigaçao feita a partir da russia...



Será por eles serem pró-arrefecimento?


----------



## dj_alex (23 Nov 2006 às 13:58)

LUPER disse:


> Será por eles serem pró-arrefecimento?



Nahhh....chernobil...submarinos ao fundo...fora as coisas que nao sabemos...


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 15:14)

dj_alex disse:


> Tava-me a meter ctg....O queria dizer é que nao confio mt em modelos/investigaçao feita a partir da russia...



Eu sei que sim, mas ás vezes saem umas coisas engraçadas, já estás habituado aos modelos espanhois?


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 16:18)

Para amanhã temos...a quase 24/36h continuas de chuva e vento e ondulação 8/9m







http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn188.html

A saída das 12 mete mais a Sul a depressão no dia 27

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1028.html


----------



## dj_alex (23 Nov 2006 às 16:47)

Seringador disse:


> Eu sei que sim, mas ás vezes saem umas coisas engraçadas, já estás habituado aos modelos espanhois?



Uiiii....a previsao do INM espanhol ainda consegue ser pior que a nossa....já andam a prever chuva fraca à 3 dias para Madrid e ainda nao caiu pinga....  

Ainda vcs refilam com o nosso IM....


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 17:23)

Analisando o modelo Aladín parece que a região de Setúbal será bastante afectada pelo vento entre os 12 e as 18h! penso que o pico será entre as 17 e as 20h quem sabe se com rajadas superiores a 100hm/h


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 17:29)

Boas A Meteo galizia está assim:
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=12&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 17:37)

Fax cart par amanhã 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack0.html


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 17:46)

o fax cart vem comprovar o medelo Aladín é incrível ver aquelas isóbaras tão juntinhas já há imenso tempo que não via isto já para não falar na quantidade de centros depressionarios conto 5  é um monstro isto muita atenção


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 18:34)

O INM não tem alerta de chuvas para Braga e Viana, há grandes heróis, sim senhora. O melhor é porem tudo em verde, pq afinal não se passa nada. Estes rapazes devem estudar a atmosfera de outro planeta, não a da Terra, acha paciência. Depois queixam-se que existem estragos, vitimas e tudo o resto, é a imprevisibilidade dizem eles.


----------



## dj_alex (23 Nov 2006 às 18:39)

LUPER disse:


> O INM não tem alerta de chuvas para Braga e Viana, há grandes heróis, sim senhora. O melhor é porem tudo em verde, pq afinal não se passa nada. Estes rapazes devem estudar a atmosfera de outro planeta, não a da Terra, acha paciência. Depois queixam-se que existem estragos, vitimas e tudo o resto, é a imprevisibilidade dizem eles.



Espera pela proxima actualização


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 18:43)

dj_alex disse:


> Espera pela proxima actualização



Actualizaram agora ás 18.00h, mas eles andam a dormir? Eu sinceramente cada vez percebo menos disto. Desisto de entender estes profissionais, metem alertas sem cabimento algum 

O pessoal de Viana e Braga que diga se ai chove bem ou não. Aqui em Aveiro chove muito bem mesmo


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 18:44)

LUPER disse:


> O INM não tem alerta de chuvas para Braga e Viana, há grandes heróis, sim senhora. O melhor é porem tudo em verde, pq afinal não se passa nada. Estes rapazes devem estudar a atmosfera de outro planeta, não a da Terra, acha paciência. Depois queixam-se que existem estragos, vitimas e tudo o resto, é a imprevisibilidade dizem eles.



Eles no mínimo tem por por alerta laranja para mais de metade do pais para chuva e vermelho para ondulação e vento nalgumas zonas mas como sempre vai ser em cima da hora e não vai ser estes alertas de que falei se calhar falta a coragem tem medo de falhar mas enfim se acham melhor assim eles lá sabem!!!


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 18:49)

miguel disse:


> Eles no mínimo tem por por alerta laranja para mais de metade do pais para chuva e vermelho para ondulação e vento nalgumas zonas mas como sempre vai ser em cima da hora e não vai ser estes alertas de que falei se calhar falta a coragem tem medo de falhar mas enfim se acham melhor assim eles lá sabem!!!




Eu já nem ligo ao que eles fazem, eles é que são os peritos, a malta aqui é amadora, somos treinadores de bancada     , daqui a 18h falamos, pode ser no noiticiário das 13h de amanhã nas TV's


----------



## dj_alex (23 Nov 2006 às 18:50)

miguel disse:


> Eles no mínimo tem por por alerta laranja para mais de metade do pais para chuva e vermelho para ondulação e vento nalgumas zonas mas como sempre vai ser em cima da hora e não vai ser estes alertas de que falei se calhar falta a coragem tem medo de falhar mas enfim se acham melhor assim eles lá sabem!!!



Eles tens alguns alertas laranjas para a rajada acho eu...mas o mapa saiu amarelo....


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 18:51)

dj_alex disse:


> Eles tens alguns alertas laranjas para a rajada acho eu...mas o mapa saiu amarelo....



O mapa tá marado


----------



## tomalino (23 Nov 2006 às 20:05)

Os espanhóis puseram alerta laranja para o vento em todas as províncias que fazem fronteira com Portugal. E têem alerta laranja de chuva para a galiza e castela e leão.

Eu acho que deviam pôr alerta vermelho de chuva para o minho e douro litoral..


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 20:22)

Bom, com este mapa é quase certo que amanhã nevará no Pico  e bem!


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2006 às 20:39)

Minho disse:


> Bom, com este mapa é quase certo que amanhã nevará no Pico  e bem!



Com essas condições a cota deve andar pelos 1000-1200m.


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 00:26)

O IM não diz nada sobre isso na previsão descritiva...  

Iso 0 não deve ser nada normal sobre os Açores, ainda para mais em Novembro


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 00:36)

Entretanto estive a ver os modelos, e o GFS tirou-nos a entrada fria de início de Dezembro.  

Por outro lado, pôs a quase 384h uma entrada de NE de ficção científica com a iso -5 a entrar na Península


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 11:38)

Pessoal, descobri esta página com uma webcam virada para o Monte do Pico   

Edit: Este URL talvez seja melhor... http://www.espacotalassa.com/index_pt.htm 
O link para a webcam está do lado direito...


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 12:08)

O GFS está a por a depressão para domingo mais a sul com a frente a nos afectar mas o que saliento é a duração dessa frente não sendo muito activa mas dura muito tempo segunda e terça!!!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2006 às 13:12)

Oi ... pessoal !!
Bem estou aqui em Faro e nem sinal de chuva ..... nem vento !!
Estive a ver os modelos pra os próximos 15 dias, e o anticiclone dos Açores vai marcar sua presença na entrada de Dezembro ... e por outro lado uma depressão sobre o Mediterrâneo!!
 Resultado: Isto parece que vai arrefecer !!
 Domingo e Segunda é provável que nem chova grande coisa .. comparativamente 'a 3/4 dias atrás ...


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 19:15)

Boas pessoal, ninguém liga a este tópico, bom sinal 
è melhor ir preparando os cascóis....      
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

Se ainda mudar pode ser a ilha da fantasia, mas está tudo cegueta...  
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 19:19)

Cachecóis e esquis, queres dizer!!

Os gajos da SIC já estão a falar de cheias na Ribeira do Porto lá para a noite, como dizias!!

E ainda a maior rajada nos Açores = 154 km/h


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 19:20)

Luis França disse:


> Cachecóis e esquis, queres dizer!!



Correntes de neve, deve ser mais apropriado e já agora umas pitadas de sal  . Olha a -5 a aproximar-se, vai ficar quentinho


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Nov 2006 às 19:24)

E o Pico,já ta vestido a rigor?Confirma-se?


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2006 às 22:13)

De certeza que nevou ou vai nevar no Pico e os seus mais de 2000m!

A situação que se previa há vários dias de uma entrada fria no inicio de dezembro esfumou-se por completo nas últimas saídas do GFS


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 23:53)

Fil disse:


> De certeza que nevou ou vai nevar no Pico e os seus mais de 2000m!
> 
> A situação que se previa há vários dias de uma entrada fria no inicio de dezembro esfumou-se por completo nas últimas saídas do GFS



Os modelos para as próximas 384h estão uma verdadeira pasmaceira, só vejo anticiclone


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2006 às 01:24)

Mas atenção a segunda feira ainda pode dar que falar esse dia é uma frente estacionaria e não é assim tão fraca quanto isso


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 11:47)

tozequio disse:


> Os modelos para as próximas 384h estão uma verdadeira pasmaceira, só vejo anticiclone



Os modelos estão perdidos, não os vejam a mais de 90h, vão ver as voltas que eles vão dar.    , tadinhos como o A é normal eles metem A, esquecem é um pormenor muito import

ULTIMA HORA 
ULTIMA HORA 
ULTIMA HORA 

SUPER CELULA EM CIMA DE MIM       vou tirar fotos


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 11:55)

A temperatura cai de 15 para 11 em 3 minutos     , espetaculo , pouco granizo, mas alguem aqui na redondezas deve estar a comer bem, trovoada     é alaerta amarelo. Apareceu sem avisar


----------



## Iceberg (25 Nov 2006 às 16:59)

Então essas fotos, LUPER, saem ou não saem, ou fose atingido pou um granizo do tamanho de ovo de galinha ?


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 16:59)

Vai ao tópico do seguimento, estão lá muitas fotos


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 18:47)

Já viram a run das 12h do GFS. Estão muito melhor no que toca ao frio   

A precipitação é pouca mas pelo menos retirou aquela dorsal africana que corria o riscos de nos enviar ar tropical com a ISO 850hPa a chegar aos 10ºC. Nesta última run vamos estar sempre abaixo dos 5ºC a 850hPa. Finalmente vêm aí as geadas


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 18:51)

Minho disse:


> Já viram a run das 12h do GFS. Estão muito melhor no que toca ao frio
> 
> A precipitação é pouca mas pelo menos retirou aquela dorsal africana que corria o riscos de nos enviar ar tropical com a ISO 850hPa a chegar aos 10ºC. Nesta última run vamos estar sempre abaixo dos 5ºC a 850hPa. Finalmente vêm aí as geadas



Mas melhor é o ensemble, preparem-se pq o LUPER vai colocar mais fotos de neve aqui na zona por este andar


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 22:52)

Queda de neve outra vez no Pico na próxima semana


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 01:32)

Quanto a frio, os modelos não podiam ser piores, podemos ter isos 10 a 850hPa e -10 a 500hPa até fim do mês, um verdadeiro aborrecimento  

Mesmo no interior com céu limpo há de ser difícil chegar aos 0ºC a manter-se esta tendência da última saída do GFS.


----------



## Senador (26 Nov 2006 às 11:44)

> 4ª Feira, 29 de Novembro de 2006
> 
> Céu pouco nublado.
> Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h), predominando do quadrante
> ...



é disto que nós queremos!


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 13:04)

Vem aí muita


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2006 às 14:28)

Sim, aí no Noroeste em especial e litoral de uma forma geral, será mais um dilúvio   , mas quanto mais a Sul e mais para o interiro, menos probabilidade de precipitação em quantidades dignas de registo...  






O ECM últimamente anda mais certinho e mete mais precipitação que o GFS.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 17:54)

E por fim vêm aí as primeiras geadas da temporada na manhã de quarta graças a esse anticiclone de 1030 hPa sobre o norte da peninsula, finalmente!!


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 18:00)

O Norte do país deverá ser a zona mais atingida pela precipitação que se avizinha a passos largos, o vento também se deverá fazer sentir com rajadas fortes pelo Norte.


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2006 às 18:27)

O modelo ECM resolveu tirar-nos do tédio que se aproxima e dá-nos um possível cavado que poderá resultar numa depressão com entrada de NW  

Vamos sonhando   e rezar que não se extenda um anticiclone com fluxo de SW


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 23:49)

Finalmente o FRIO    





Reparem ainda na temperatura da água do mar que começa a descer


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 23:58)

Acho que as máximas para quarta serão superiores ás que estão no mapa. E acredito que a mínima aqui em Bragança fique abaixo dos -1ºC


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 00:05)

Fil disse:


> Acho que as máximas para quarta serão superiores ás que estão no mapa. E acredito que a mínima aqui em Bragança fique abaixo dos -1ºC



Concordo, parece-me muito complicado a máxima por aqui ficar só nos 13ºC.

Quanto às mínimas, já me contentava com os 5ºC que dão para o Porto mas com jeitinho ainda fico com uns 2ºC ou 3ºC. Vai dar para matar saudades.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (27 Nov 2006 às 00:11)

... mas parece que a chuva ainda vai ter uma palavra a dizer:


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 01:22)

Pois é amanha a chuva vai ser mais intensa nas regiões Norte, Centro e a zona da grande Lisboa  vai ser a despedida até daqui a 5 dias  depois esse friozinho que vai saber bem para matar as saudades  eu não me admiro de ter 13/14 de máxima e menos de 5 de mínima


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 08:55)

miguel disse:


> Pois é amanha a chuva vai ser mais intensa nas regiões Norte, Centro e a zona da grande Lisboa  vai ser a despedida até daqui a 5 dias  depois esse friozinho que vai saber bem para matar as saudades  eu não me admiro de ter 13/14 de máxima e menos de 5 de mínima



Tou lixado...minimas abaixo de 5 graus em Madrid para a semana...


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:53)

dj_alex disse:


> Tou lixado...minimas abaixo de 5 graus em Madrid para a semana...



E Isto ainda não é nada, espera pelo dia 8.....   

Aí o frio é seco, mais fácil de suportar.


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:55)

Boas,

Não sei se vai ficar assim tanto tempo estabilidade...  o Ant. é volátil e efémero.... 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2006112700!!!step/


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Nov 2006 às 10:56)

Boas,

Seringador já tens alguma previsão para o próximo fim de semana?Pelo que vi os modelos já tiraram bastante frio ao que apresentaram a semana passada.
Vou até à serra do Açor e gostava de ver neve mas pelos vistos só vou ver chuva 

Abraços


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 11:00)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não sei se vai ficar assim tanto tempo estabilidade...  o Ant. é volátil e efémero....
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2006112700!!!step/



Pois...também me parece bem que nao...vêm lá mais chuvinha para o próximo fds, o que nao e nada bom...que andar a passear com chuva  nao da jeito nenhum...


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 11:11)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Seringador já tens alguma previsão para o próximo fim de semana?Pelo que vi os modelos já tiraram bastante frio ao que apresentaram a semana passada.
> Vou até à serra do Açor e gostava de ver neve mas pelos vistos só vou ver chuva
> ...



Boas Pedro! 

Sim, o frio será mais a partir desta altura, mas nada de especial só na Estrela, contudo os modelos andam , por isso prefiro o que se vai passar a seguir a estas cartas...
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif 

132h fax charts. 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif

Um fluxo muito zonal, no entanto o padrão vai mudar...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Nov 2006 às 11:19)

Obrigado 

Estou ansioso de ver as tuas previsões para o Natal. Depois de ver nevar em Lisboa, o próximo sonho era um Natal branco  . Claro não em Lisboa


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 18:12)

Bem, agora voltando ao tópico correcto

Aqui está ela, os modelos não estão a lidar bem com as temperaturas...


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 18:28)

Boas,

Gosto mesmo desta actualização, senão for para esta semana será com alguma fiabilidade para a próxima, uma coisa é certa o padrão vai alterar, depois de amanhã QC 

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006112712/slp21.png


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 18:55)

Boas,

Gosto deste meteograma...
é efémera mas é qq coisita... 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPVR


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 19:31)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gosto deste meteograma...
> é efémera mas é qq coisita...
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPVR



Teríamos neve no sábado já aos 1000m ou menos


----------



## Senador (27 Nov 2006 às 20:14)

melhor que esse meteograma é este mais pa norte, o mais perto de Viana é o de Vigo: 
Parece que é desta que a isozero vai entrar no norte do país...

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEVX


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 21:45)

João Oliveira disse:


> melhor que esse meteograma é este mais pa norte, o mais perto de Viana é o de Vigo:
> Parece que é desta que a isozero vai entrar no norte do país...
> 
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEVX



ui ui ui


----------



## Senador (27 Nov 2006 às 22:38)

Minho, a ver se é desta que subimos pela primeira vez este ano a Portos! :P
E para ir é de manhazinha.. porque se reparares eles para a tarde ja tiram o "cloud cover" e a precipitação quase toda!
começa a rezar!


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:39)

Aproveitam este fim de semana, porque pelo menos até meio do mês de Dezembro não se vislumbra nada de significativo, acho que já não via os modelos tão miseráveis desde pelo menos há 1 mês


----------



## Senador (27 Nov 2006 às 22:45)

tozequio disse:


> Aproveitam este fim de semana, porque pelo menos até meio do mês de Dezembro não se vislumbra nada de significativo, acho que já não via os modelos tão miseráveis desde pelo menos há 1 mês



Os modelos não têm sido de confiança estes ultimos tempos... muito pouca fiabilidade a longo prazo.. vamos a ver  Espero que estejas errado, mas nunca se sabe! Seria uma tristeza entrar em dezembro com situações anormais de temperatura (quente).

é o que eu digo


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 22:48)

tozequio disse:


> Aproveitam este fim de semana, porque pelo menos até meio do mês de Dezembro não se vislumbra nada de significativo, acho que já não via os modelos tão miseráveis desde pelo menos há 1 mês



Não vejam os modelos a mais de 120h por agora. Tb não davam nada pro fds e agora cada saida aumentam o frio


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:48)

João Oliveira disse:


> Os modelos não têm sido de confiança estes ultimos tempos... muito pouca fiabilidade a longo prazo.. vamos a ver  Espero que estejas errado, mas nunca se sabe! Seria uma tristeza entrar em dezembro com situações anormais de temperatura (quente).
> 
> é o que eu digo



Vamos todos   

Só de pensar na temperatura mínima que tive precisamente há 1 ano põe-me doente, já tenho saudades do frio a sério.


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:06)

João Oliveira disse:


> Minho, a ver se é desta que subimos pela primeira vez este ano a Portos! :P
> E para ir é de manhazinha.. porque se reparares eles para a tarde ja tiram o "cloud cover" e a precipitação quase toda!
> começa a rezar!


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2006 às 23:10)

E este gráfico de precipitação para o Funchal  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_-1733_ens.png


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2006 às 23:19)

ALERTA TEMPESTADE - ALERTA VERMELHO

A tempestade que começa a partir das proximas 20horas sobre os Açores apresenta um grande grau de destruiçao!!

A minha previsao de precipitaçao é de 70mm a 120mm acumulados em 5horas!!

Vento ate aos 130km/h

E trovoada localmente forte!! 

Situaçoes extremas como:
                                   Trombas d'agua e neve acima da cota 1000m!!!


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 23:22)

Só apareces mesmo quando há desgraças


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:27)

]ToRnAdO[;17882 disse:
			
		

> ALERTA TEMPESTADE - ALERTA VERMELHO
> 
> A tempestade que começa a partir das proximas 20horas sobre os Açores apresenta um grande grau de destruiçao!!
> 
> ...



Fogo! tu dás-nos com cada susto!!   . Imagina só que por aqui há pessoal cardíaco!  

Eu só de ver alerta em letras vermelhas gigantes ia apanhado a famelga toda e bunker com eles!! 

Não sei porquê mas fazes-me lembras os os corvos... porque será!


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:28)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Fogo! tu dás-nos com cada susto!!   . Imagina só que por aqui há pessoal cardíaco!
> 
> Eu só de ver alerta em letras vermelhas gigantes ia apanhado a famelga toda e bunker com eles!!



dasssss


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 23:29)

Boas eu penso que o GFS vai alterar a coisa para o meio da próxima semana lá para os dias 6 ou 7 com  a depressão a baixar sobre nos    vamos esperar para ver as próximas saídas mas a mudança é mais rápida do que mostra o GFS quase de certeza


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:35)

miguel disse:


> Boas eu penso que o GFS vai alterar a coisa para o meio da próxima semana lá para os dias 6 ou 7 com  a depressão a baixar sobre nos    vamos esperar para ver as próximas saídas mas a mudança é mais rápida do que mostra o GFS quase de certeza



Bem, o ECM dá uma excelente tendência a 240h. O anticlone no sitio certo! É mesmo aí não mexer


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2006 às 23:40)

Mas é verdade!!!

Sabes que eu so apareço quando a situaçao e extrema!!! 

Os tornados duram uma media de 10m no solo e é o que serve para abrir os olhos á malta!!! hehehehehe     

Mas th razao em relaçao á minha previsao ou nao???


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

]ToRnAdO[;17882 disse:
			
		

> ALERTA TEMPESTADE - ALERTA VERMELHO
> 
> A tempestade que começa a partir das proximas 20horas sobre os Açores apresenta um grande grau de destruiçao!!
> 
> ...




Atão e o País Tropical, cara?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2006 às 23:49)

LUPER disse:


> Atão e o País Tropical, cara?



Nao é tropical...mas tambem nao e POLAR


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 23:54)

Minho disse:


> Bem, o ECM dá uma excelente tendência a 240h. O anticlone no sitio certo! É mesmo aí não mexer



isso... NÃO MEXE MAIS!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Nov 2006 às 00:01)

miguel disse:


> isso... NÃO MEXE MAIS!!!



Epá já que estamos a pedir que mexa um pedacinho mais para norte!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2006 às 00:02)

UMA SIMPLES PERGUNTA!!

Alguem sabe detectar um Tornado ou tromba d'agua num radar dopler, neste caso de precipitaçao??


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Nov 2006 às 00:07)

"The debris, which reflects radar energy much stronger than rain does, caused the brightest white blocks of reflectivity within the hook echo. To make a storm-relative velocity image, the radar system's computer programs take away thunderstorm movement to give a truer look at the motions inside the storm. Here, the mesocyclone and tornado are represented by progressively brighter greens (toward the radar) and reds (away from the radar)."

Acho que dá para perceber mais ou menos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2006 às 00:11)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> "The debris, which reflects radar energy much stronger than rain does, caused the brightest white blocks of reflectivity within the hook echo. To make a storm-relative velocity image, the radar system's computer programs take away thunderstorm movement to give a truer look at the motions inside the storm. Here, the mesocyclone and tornado are represented by progressively brighter greens (toward the radar) and reds (away from the radar)."
> 
> Acho que dá para perceber mais ou menos.




Nao era preciso ir ao google!!! Basta apenas um ponto de cor arroxeada ligada ao verde na precipitaçao!!! é so isso apenas!!!

Escusavas de ir buscar essa complicaçao toda    modestia á parte!!! lolololol


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Nov 2006 às 00:12)

Resumindo, nos 2 radares so IM, onde poderão existir ditos fenómenos é nos pontinhos a vermelho escuro, com verde perto. Agora eles, no IM conseguem visualizar melhor pois têm uma grande resolução, bem diferente dos ecos que tornam públicos, que são low resolution!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2006 às 00:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Resumindo, nos 2 radares so IM, onde poderão existir ditos fenómenos é nos pontinhosa vermelhos. Agora eles, no Im conseguem visualizar melhor pois têm uma grande resolução, bem diferente dos ecos que tornam públicos, que são low resolution!



Com toda a razao....!! mas o mais facil e verde com roxo!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Nov 2006 às 00:15)

]ToRnAdO[;17915 disse:
			
		

> Com toda a razao....!! mas o mais facil e verde com roxo!!!



Já tinha corrigido!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Nov 2006 às 00:57)

]ToRnAdO[, se já sabias então, porque perguntaste?

Eu já sabia, mas fui ao google para te poder mostrar uma imagem e uma explicação com mais rigor.


----------



## Senador (28 Nov 2006 às 01:19)

a ver se essa tempestade da um salto aqui ao continente Tornado


----------



## Seringador (28 Nov 2006 às 09:45)

Boas,

O frio vem aí, não como nós queríamos, mas serve para aliviar os solos e rebuscar a roupa de Inverno, pelo que espero um domínio anticiclónico em geral  principalmente a partir do segundo FDS prolongado, embora com algumas transições até lá e os modelos começam apanhar isso, será que estão a reagir bem ou será que de facto não estão a lidar bem com a situação?

Poius era o que eu receava, i.e. frio seco, embora ontem o entusiasmo sobrepos-se à razão  

Na minha previsão de Inverno a 01/10/06 ( http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/2006_10_01_meteoseringador_archive.html ) previa em geral um domínio anticiclónico para este mês, com algum frio no início do mês que se avizinha... estava à espera de estar enganado 

Ambos os modelos aponta para esta situação e as primeiras grandes geadas serão vistas além de nevoeiros matinais muito densos!

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

Contudo é bom que venha este tipo de Ant. agora, pq estou a ver uma panela de pressão que pode rebentar a qq momento, isto a norte, mas quanto mais estiver assim, maior probabilidade existe para que uma rebeldia do Jet Stream se faça sentir mais para a frente....


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2006 às 10:32)

É verdade Seringador ... a tua previsão e dos modelos tem vindo a apontar para isso ..
A diferença das tuas previsões para os modelos é o do mês de Janeiro que tu dizes ser extremamente chuvoso com uma corrente de Sudoeste ... e os modelos actualmente cada vez mais apontam Janeiro como bastante seco pelo menos a Sul do Tejo, onde estou .... 
Quanto á temperatura isso já não sei !!
A ver quem ganha !!  

Pessoalmente prefiro muito mais a chuva ... mas voces preferem o frio ... por causa da neve


----------



## RMira (28 Nov 2006 às 11:08)

Ando a aprender algumas coisas sobre meteorologia e como muitos também prefiro chuva a frio...tenho visto em vários sites de previsões que costumo consultar que vamos ter um fim de semana que vem complicado novamente a nível de chuva mas gostaria de saber o que vocês pensam...será que é mesmo assim ou será que vamos ter Anti-Ciclone durante todo o Dezembro?


----------



## Seringador (28 Nov 2006 às 11:20)

mirones disse:


> Ando a aprender algumas coisas sobre meteorologia e como muitos também prefiro chuva a frio...tenho visto em vários sites de previsões que costumo consultar que vamos ter um fim de semana que vem complicado novamente a nível de chuva mas gostaria de saber o que vocês pensam...será que é mesmo assim ou será que vamos ter Anti-Ciclone durante todo o Dezembro?



Boas Mirones e bem-vindo, depois aproveita para fazeres a tu apresentação! 
Bem, de um modo geral espero um domínio anticiclónico, apesar de que poderemos ter inicialmente alguma instabilidade, mas coisa pouca.... 

Então a actualização das 06H deu cabo das aspirações de muita gente 
Luper estás bem   !


----------



## RMira (28 Nov 2006 às 11:36)

Obrigado. Já me apresentei no respectivo tópico


----------



## Senador (28 Nov 2006 às 12:07)

BAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!     

tiraram o frio todo para sábado!!!!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2006 às 12:16)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> ]ToRnAdO[, se já sabias então, porque perguntaste?
> 
> Eu já sabia, mas fui ao google para te poder mostrar uma imagem e uma explicação com mais rigor.



Para confirmar e confirmarem...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2006 às 12:18)

O frio anda por ai...

VRSA

Estou com 16Cº e chuva de toda a noite mas, isto vai aquecer devido á passagem da tempestade Açoriana...


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 12:37)

Esta saída tira o frio devido ao cavamento de uma depressão a oeste mesmo junto da costa era o que não precisávamos mas para quem gosta... a ver as próximas saídas porque o GFS está um pouco sozinho  essa frente que vai passar pelos açores é bem forte e é dai que pode surgir mais tarde lá para sábado este pequena ciclogenesis será??


----------



## Seringador (28 Nov 2006 às 12:45)

miguel disse:


> Esta saída tira o frio devido ao cavamento de uma depressão a oeste mesmo junto da costa era o que não precisávamos mas para quem gosta... a ver as próximas saídas porque o GFS está um pouco sozinho  essa frente que vai passar pelos açores é bem forte e é dai que pode surgir mais tarde lá para sábado este pequena ciclogenesis será??



Boas Miguel,

Era bom,que isso acontecesse (obviamente em termos meteorológicos) mas pelo ensemble o frio ainda está presente, especialmente para o fds 08 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Reykjavik_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_La_Coruna_ens.png


----------



## Tiago Moreno (28 Nov 2006 às 16:04)

Boas! Só por curiosidade, alguma vez pelo ESTOFEX foi prevista uma tempestade de grau 3?   Obrigado!


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2006 às 16:24)

Boas,
Bem venha neve e frio menos ao sabado a noite, senao estraga-me a noite.... No ano passado caiu um nevao na Guarda assim de repente que estava a ver que ficava a dormir na autoestrada (A25), pessolmente gosto do clima tropical e das trovoadas " eléctricas" mas a ve-las de casa  
A neve é fixe durante a semana...dois, três dias....


----------



## Senador (28 Nov 2006 às 16:40)

mag0 disse:


> Boas,
> Bem venha neve e frio menos ao sabado a noite, senao estraga-me a noite.... No ano passado caiu um nevao na Guarda assim de repente que estava a ver que ficava a dormir na autoestrada (A25), pessolmente gosto do clima tropical e das trovoadas " eléctricas" mas a ve-las de casa
> A neve é fixe durante a semana...dois, três dias....



mag0 vais ser bombardiado de insultos pá!!! isso diz-se?!  

NEVE FOREVER!


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 16:45)

Segundo o GFS, uma Gota Fria vai estragar a entrada que podia trazer alguma neve para este fim-de-semana. Como estas situações são sempre muito instáveis, pode ser que os modelos ainda voltem a mudar  













Agora mais próximo, há uma janela de dois dias para o aparecimento dos primeiros valores negativos nas mínimas. Pode se que ocorram se a nebulosidade não atrapalhar.


----------



## Seringador (28 Nov 2006 às 16:56)

Boas,

Sim Dan, infelizmente assim parece  mas o frio vem com céu limpo e para umas boas geadas...

bem pessoal vou para a Secilia esquiar 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3482.html


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 17:06)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sim Dan, infelizmente assim parece  mas o frio vem com céu limpo e para umas boas geadas...
> 
> ...



Espero que isso não ocorra. Não é pela neve na Sicília, mas pelo calor em Portugal  

Não gostaria de ver outra vez a iso 10ºC a 850 hPa aqui tão perto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2006 às 17:38)

ALERTA TEMPESTADE - ALERTA VERMELHO

Tempestade Açoria esta a ganhar força!!

Vento de 130km/h á passagem dos Açores, e quando passar a 150km/h a 160km/h max!!

Está a ficar muito perigoso!!


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 19:42)

Bem os modelos são simplesmente horríveis e não é só um são todos a única coisa destacável é aquela baixa para o fim de semana e talvez no inicio da outra semana porque de resto anticiclone e mais anticiclone quase até as portas do Natal . Frio onde é que tu andas  Luper posta aqui para ver se eu me animo


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2006 às 22:46)

O GFS aponta finalmente algum frio na ultima saida a longínquas 180h:






A ver se a tendência se mantem


----------



## tozequio (28 Nov 2006 às 23:19)

Fil disse:


> O GFS aponta finalmente algum frio na ultima saida a longínquas 180h:
> 
> A ver se a tendência se mantem



Temos que acender 1 velinha  

Olhem pelo lado positivo esta situação anticiclónica, sempre dá para uns passeios no fim de semana, umas futeboladas no jardim e quem sabe uma ida à praia que a água até está agradável


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2006 às 10:26)

Ola pessoal,

Não percebo nada de modelos, mas no site da CNN e no METEO.PT para sábado dão neve  para a Serra da Estrela, vocês confirmam informação.


Saudações


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2006 às 10:31)

Boas,

Sim para a serra da Estrela vai cair qq coisa, contudo chamo a vossa atenção para o ECM para o dia 9 uma possível nortada, além disso para o dia 06 o GFS aponta par frio suficiente para poder cair a uma cota de 1000, mas mais uma vez efémera, isto nesta cota  
Sei que ainda falta muito tempo mas estou confiante acerca da probabilidade de antes do fim da 2ª semana vamos ter uma animaçãozita                    

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006112900!!/

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006112900!!/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2006 às 10:44)

VRSA

Tempo frio com uma min de 9Cº esta madrugada!! Ceu Limpo. E nada de Geadas!!! Previsão para aqui---Subida da temperatura!

Previsão de Tempestades para Portugal Continental :

Zona Norte:

Dia 1: Frente irá atingir a zona do Grande Porto por volta das 17h da tarde do dia 1 de dezembro. Será uma frente enfraquecida de media intensidade, com vento moderado a forte que podera atingir os 80km/h!! E com um debito de agua acumulado de 30mm a 45mm!!

Zona Centro: Nada a apontar!!

Zona Sul:

Dia 3: Uma depressao de forte intensidade irá afectar Alentejo, Lisboa e Algarve por inteiro. O Algarve sera a zona mais antigida com um volume de agua capaz de acançar os 120mm acumulados e com um vento forte a muito forte!! Considero uma situaçao extrema que podera dar uma alerta Laranja a Vermelho!! POR VOLTA DAS 18H do dia 3 de Dezembro comecera o espetaculo. Subida da Temperatura!!!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2006 às 11:04)

Ei Tornado onde é que tu viste isso nos modelos ... e quando ontem ??
Olha que os modelos de hoje apenas dão chuva para sábado ... ou sonhaste esta noite com o tempo !!
Com estes modelos se chover 20 mm no Sábado é uma sorte e domingo chuva .. nem vê-la !!

Quais as tuas fontes ??
Deves ter sonhado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2006 às 11:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Ei Tornado onde é que tu viste isso nos modelos ... e quando ontem ??
> Olha que os modelos de hoje apenas dão chuva para sábado ... ou sonhaste esta noite com o tempo !!
> Com estes modelos se chover 20 mm no Sábado é uma sorte e domingo chuva .. nem vê-la !!
> 
> ...



Sonhar??? nahhh!! nada disso amigo!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif

Brinca aqui e torna o meu sonho na realidade!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 11:15)

]ToRnAdO[;18062 disse:
			
		

> Zona Sul:
> 
> Dia 3: Uma depressao de forte intensidade irá afectar Alentejo, Lisboa e Algarve por inteiro. O Algarve sera a zona mais antigida com um volume de agua capaz de acançar os 120mm acumulados e com um vento forte a muito forte!! Considero uma situaçao extrema que podera dar uma alerta Laranja a Vermelho!! POR VOLTA DAS 18H do dia 3 de Dezembro comecera o espetaculo. Subida da Temperatura!!!



Eu sabia que se aparecias era com notícias catastróficas! hehehe  
Se, e repito se , algum dia sempre houver o encontro do fórum e o amigo ]ToRnAdO[ nos der o prazer de estar presente, acho que vou montar um pára-raios no local e acender uma velinha em Fátima, não vá lá acontecer algo...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2006 às 11:17)

Desculpa Tornado se te ofendi ... mas a intenção não era essa ...
O que se passa é que te enganaste ... não na previsão mas no dia!!
A hora que se prevê maior precipitação é 03Dezembro ás 00h00, ou seja Domingo (mas Domingo no inicio do dia);  

Ora vê lá novamente e diz lá se não estou correcto ... e assim sim já bate certo com as previsões dos outros modelos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2006 às 11:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu sabia que se aparecias era com notícias catastróficas! hehehe
> Se, e repito se , algum dia sempre houver o encontro do fórum e o amigo ]ToRnAdO[ nos der o prazer de estar presente, acho que vou montar um pára-raios no local e acender uma velinha em Fátima, não vá acontecer algo no local...




HEHEHEHEHEHEHE...ah granda kim!! sabes bem como é!!mas falando de coisas serias é o que o modelo aponta e para mim o modelo russo é um dos mais fiaveis que existe!! confio muito nele!!
Eles apontam uma situaçao para o dia 3 extrema!! por falar em extremo, os Açores a esta hora estao bem passados a ferro!!!


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 11:19)

]ToRnAdO[;18065 disse:
			
		

> Sonhar??? nahhh!! nada disso amigo!!
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif
> 
> Brinca aqui e torna o meu sonho na realidade!!!



Boas tens ai o site deste modelo russo é bem fixe!Sábado vai chover  ainda bastante segundo as ultimas actualizações dos modelos mas é só sábado e madrugada de domingo!Isto agora!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2006 às 11:25)

POR VOLTA DAS 18H do dia 3 de Dezembro comecera o espetaculo --- 

Correcção: POR VOLTA DAS 18H do dia 2 de Dezembro comecera o espetaculo --- até as +- 3 Dezembro 00h00 ... isso sim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2006 às 11:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa Tornado se te ofendi ... mas a intenção não era essa ...
> O que se passa é que te enganaste ... não na previsão mas no dia!!
> A hora que se prevê maior precipitação é 03Dezembro ás 00h00, ou seja Domingo (mas Domingo no inicio do dia);
> 
> Ora vê lá novamente e diz lá se não estou correcto ... e assim sim já bate certo com as previsões dos outros modelos



lol, nao me ofendi em nada!!  na boah, kada um tem o seu modelo!!

ate la a hora ainda é indefinida!! mas que para o sul vai ser uma situaçao extrema vai!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 11:44)

]ToRnAdO[;18072 disse:
			
		

> lol, nao me ofendi em nada!!  na boah, kada um tem o seu modelo!!



Nem mais!   olhem o meu é este e até hoje nunca me deixou ficar mal!


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2006 às 11:57)

Boas,

Reparem como o Atl. central está frio, os Açores vão ver neve perto dos 800/1000 metros   
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_slp072090_l.shtml


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2006 às 12:10)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Nem mais!   olhem o meu é este e até hoje nunca me deixou ficar mal!



hehehehe ganda maluco!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 12:13)

Olhem só aqui elas a chegarem quase aos 10 metros!  






Ainda há aqui outra coisa curiosa, parece pelo gráfico, que quando a ondulação se aproxima dos 10 metros a boia... puffff desliga-se!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2006 às 12:13)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Reparem como o Atl. central está frio, os Açores vão ver neve perto dos 800/1000 metros
> http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_slp072090_l.shtml



Tal como disse á um tempo...a neve vai estar bem presente nos Açores acima da cota 1000!!!

Nós e k nada!!! nem neve nem gelo!! só ervinhas brancas...


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2006 às 12:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Nem mais!   olhem o meu é este e até hoje nunca me deixou ficar mal!



   

Falta uma informação, meu caro:

Pedra sumiu, apareceu novamente entrando pela chaminé de tua casa, e pousou no prato em cima da mesa, na mesma posição - TORNADO


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2006 às 13:06)




----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 14:42)

Luis França disse:


> Vejam só o tamanho das ondas nos Açores (a esta distância já "parecem" grandes, quanto mais lá no local):



Sitio errado Luis...devia estar no seguimento....


----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 15:47)

Luis França disse:


> Ooops, desculpem. Foi no seguimento do post do Kim sobre a altura das ondas.
> 
> Peço ao Admin para apagar o meu post e vou colocar de novo no Seguimento.



Tu mesmo podes apagar o teu post  

Tudo bem por aí??


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2006 às 17:31)

Boas,

Com a actualização dos modelos, os mesmos mostram possibilidade de queda de neve para o FDS acima dos 1400m, mas pode ser que caia qq coisita a 1200m e a serra pode ter alguma acumulação..
Contudo a melhor parte está ser forjada, já que, para a madrugada do dia 06 poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros em forma de neve acima dos 800/900m, mas a água é pouca, todavia é melhor que nada 
Portanto os do NE transmontanos poderão ter probabilidade de postar as primeiras fotos de Inverno 
Sanabria, Marão, Gerês, Serra da Estrela e quem sabe Montemuro e Caramulo, mas aqui só vê-la a cair em forma de sleet 
As pistas em S. Isidro poderão Abrir


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 17:49)

No sábado, a maior parte da precipitação vai ocorrer com uma iso superior a 2ºC e quando chega a iso 0ºC já se foi a precipitação.

A cota pode descer dos 1800m até aos 1400m ou menos, mas nessa altura já não há precipitação


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2006 às 18:00)

Dan disse:


> No sábado, a maior parte da precipitação vai ocorrer com uma iso superior a 2ºC e quando chega a iso 0ºC já se foi a precipitação.
> 
> A cota pode descer dos 1800m até aos 1400m ou menos, mas nessa altura já não há precipitação



Pois Dan, o problema para este FDS é esse "talvez caia quaquer coisita" 
Mas para o dia 06 é mais optimista, a ver vamos...


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 18:13)

Seringador disse:


> Pois Dan, o problema para este FDS é esse "talvez caia quaquer coisita"
> Mas para o dia 06 é mais optimista, a ver vamos...



As previsões para os dia 6 também podiam ser melhores. Há frio a 850 hPa mas falta a 500 hPa. A cota também não será tão baixa como podia ser. Claro, ainda falta uma semana


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2006 às 18:16)

Era bom que nesse fim de semana cai-se alguma neve, para 8/9 e 10 de Dezembro. Vou estar a pouco mais de 100Km da serra, se confirma-se a sua queda dava la um salto.

Fiquem bem


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 18:17)

Seringador disse:


> Pois Dan, o problema para este FDS é esse "talvez caia quaquer coisita"
> Mas para o dia 06 é mais optimista, a ver vamos...



Pois é para o dia 6  promete é pena é não mostrarem uma continuação com a iso 0  sai tão depressa como entrou mas a madrugada de dia 7 tem potencial para termos muitas cidades abaixo de zero


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2006 às 18:20)

Dan disse:


> As previsões para os dia 6 também podiam ser melhores. Há frio a 850 hPa mas falta a 500 hPa. A cota também não será tão baixa como podia ser. Claro, ainda falta uma semana



Olha que não sei miguel, mas na minha opinião é muito melhor haver frio a 850 do que a 500hPa


----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 18:21)

Acho que não vai haver neve para ninguem...e a que houver nao deve acumular...se nevar a mais de 1400m ja é ser mt optimista


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 18:39)

HUM não sei vejo muita predominância de anticiclone quando tivermos o frio vai nos faltar a chuva para este Sábado a coisa ta-se a por boa mas é uma situação muito rápida o anticiclone que prevalecer desta vezpara o meio da próxima semana a coisa ainda está muito indefinida vamos ver para que lado pende o frio é quase certo


----------



## Senador (29 Nov 2006 às 18:43)

No dia 6 preve-se a entrada de uma -2ºC a 850 para o norte do país


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 19:04)

João Oliveira disse:


> No dia 6 preve-se a entrada de uma -2ºC a 850 para o norte do país



O problema é a temperatura a 500hPa demasiado elevada, -14ºC


----------



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 19:21)

tozequio disse:


> O problema é a temperatura a 500hPa demasiado elevada, -14ºC



Dá sempre pra nevar a 800m, o acumular a essa cota é que é mais dificil


----------



## Senador (29 Nov 2006 às 20:00)

Entao.. se a temperatura é -2 a 1500 metros, na pior das situações neva a 0º, a não ser que caia chuva gelada (freezing rain) o que é raro.

Já agora, uma curiosidade aqui para o forum, o record de temperatura numa chuva gelada foi no Canadá com -18ºC... incrivel!


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2006 às 20:25)

boas eu digo que a cota de neve nao baixara dos 1600m  a temperatura esta muito alta a 500ha


----------



## Senador (29 Nov 2006 às 20:54)

Quando estamos perante uma situação destas, temperaturas acima dos 0ºC em cotas altas, o que interessa é a "melting air temperature" , que se calcula atraves da humidade relativa.

Teoria: http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowAboveFreezing
Calculo: http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes

Já agora, vejam estes alertas para o estado de Iowa, EUA.
Passo a citar um bocado do texto:


> A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
> SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL
> VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.



http://www.weather.gov/alerts/ia.html


----------



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 20:57)

spiritmind disse:


> boas eu digo que a cota de neve nao baixara dos 1600m  a temperatura esta muito alta a 500ha




Sabado neva a partir dos 1200m, querem uma ver? Eu vou lá estar para testemunhar, em directo e a cores     

Vamos ter iso 3 e -25 1200 sem problemas, ou estarei engando?


----------



## Senador (29 Nov 2006 às 21:13)

acho um bocado dificil nevar abaixo dos 1500... e mesmo aí será sleet..


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Nov 2006 às 21:13)

Luper,tb gostava de assistir a esse cenario..Mas como diria o GRAUNDIOSO TONY(carreira) "sonhador,sonhador...mas ao menos a sonhar..!!"


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2006 às 21:17)

LUPER disse:


> Sabado neva a partir dos 1200m, querem uma ver? Eu vou lá estar para testemunhar, em directo e a cores
> 
> Vamos ter iso 3 e -25 1200 sem problemas, ou estarei engando?



espero bem que sim luper ate devia nevar a cota 0 que eu nao me importava mas temos de ser realistas pois axo que o minimo será ai uns 1400 abaixo disso de certeza que nao nevara, é esperar para ver mas se nevar a 1200m sou o primeiro a render-me as evidencias


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 22:14)

Está tudo em suspense para ver a run das 18h para a situação de 6 de Dezembro


----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 22:18)

tozequio disse:


> Está tudo em suspense para ver a run das 18h para a situação de 6 de Dezembro



A previsão ja começou a sair....


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 22:26)

Já nos tiraram o frio


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2006 às 22:30)

tozequio disse:


> Já nos tiraram o frio



Ainda há hipotese de cair alguma coisa no Norte. Nem que seja uma fina camada, mas já fica branco!!


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 22:31)

Essa ainda é a actualização das 12h, na das 18h a iso 0 nem sequer chega a tocar no Norte.


----------



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 22:33)

Os modelos estão todos marados, e estão a por-me doido


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 22:33)

Estamos a ficar com uma nivite crónica


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

tozequio disse:


> Essa ainda é a actualização das 12h, na das 18h a iso 0 nem sequer chega a tocar no Norte.



esqueçam ainda nao será desta temos de esperar la mais para o meio do mes


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2006 às 22:36)

tozequio disse:


> Estamos a ficar com uma nivite crónica



  realmente já me começa a afectar... já vejo 18h onde estava 12h


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2006 às 22:46)

por enquanto quem quiser matar saudades da neve sempre pode dar aki uma olhadela  
http://nevefrio.blogs.sapo.pt/


----------



## Senador (29 Nov 2006 às 22:47)

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png

eehhe ja tem la um bocadinha de neve :P


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2006 às 23:49)

Um fica    só de ver estas previsões...


----------



## Rog (30 Nov 2006 às 00:22)

em 15 dias chover 2,9mm isto é quase um dilúvio 
e com uma temperatura min de 9ºC a 850 hpa ainda cai neve na madeira na quota 2800


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 01:00)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sim para a serra da Estrela vai cair qq coisa, contudo chamo a vossa atenção para o ECM para o dia 9 uma possível nortada, além disso para o dia 06 o GFS aponta par frio suficiente para poder cair a uma cota de 1000, mas mais uma vez efémera, isto nesta cota
> Sei que ainda falta muito tempo mas estou confiante acerca da probabilidade de antes do fim da 2ª semana vamos ter uma animaçãozita
> ...



Na actualização das 12h lá retiraram algo a estas nortadas 
No entanto não foi radical, por isso ainda há esperança!

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006112912!!/

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006112912!!/


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2006 às 01:05)

spiritmind disse:


> por enquanto quem quiser matar saudades da neve sempre pode dar aki uma olhadela
> http://nevefrio.blogs.sapo.pt/




E por aqui idem... em Sintra, este ano.

http://oficinadaluz.blogspot.com/2006/01/snowing-in-sintra.html


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2006 às 09:56)

Boas,

Os modelos estã a ir de encontro ao que eu vos tinha dito, i.e. frio e humidade e que rico ensemble que temos            
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2006 às 10:10)

Bem parece que poderá cair qq coisa também ba Meseta Ibérica e as montanhas à volta de Madrid vão ficar momentaneamente cobertas de Neve, agora será muita pouca quantidade  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Madrid_ens.png

Amanhã ao fim do dia vai começar a cair boa precipitação para o NW peninsular e neve na serra da Estrela com alguma fartura... 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006113000!!!step/


----------



## Pedro Canelas (30 Nov 2006 às 10:11)

Boas,

Seringador tens alguma previsão da cota que irá cair neve na serra?

Abraço


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 10:37)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Seringador tens alguma previsão da cota que irá cair neve na serra?
> 
> Abraço



A que cota??? Sempre acima dos 1500m....Talvez 1700m...Que achas Seringador??

A quantidade pelo snow-forecast no alto da torre sera de 12cm a cair entre sexta feira e sabado...


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2006 às 10:50)

dj_alex disse:


> A que cota??? Sempre acima dos 1500m....Talvez 1700m...Que achas Seringador??
> 
> A quantidade pelo snow-forecast no alto da torre sera de 12cm a cair entre sexta feira e sabado...



Boas,

Penso que neste FDS a queda de neve será sempre acima dos 1500m, contudo não espero acumulação a não ser a partir dos 1800m 

Depois para o dia 5/6 isso é outra história  ...


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2006 às 11:28)

Luper, gostavas de estar aqui prá semana ?
http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/11/snow.html

Mas duvido que seja este ano, já que (como eu disse nos primeiros posts quando entrei) os modelos, a meu ver, estão a perder qualidades a curto prazo - só para 24 horas ou menos. Ou estarei errado?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Nov 2006 às 12:04)

VRSA

As temperaturas estao a ficar gelidas por estes lados durante a noite, mas com base de uma pequena investigaçaozinha aqui no Sotavento, verifiquei que há um  
pico ou montanha a 30km a Norte de Tavira que se chama ALCARIA DO CUME, como se diz em ingles Cume's Alcaria  com 525m de Altitude!!

Pois bem, ja nao é a primeira vez que verifico nesse cume um foco pontual de frio, tanto que a minha previsao para esse cume de Sabado para Domingo do mes que vem é de 3Cº á 1 da matina ou seja, uma possibilidade de nevar nesse cume!!! E com o efeito de arrefecimento do vento ainda aumenta mais a possiblidade...poix se formos ver á cota 0 vao estar 7Cº nessa mesma noite!!


----------



## LUPER (30 Nov 2006 às 13:50)

Luis França disse:


> Luper, gostavas de estar aqui prá semana ?
> http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/11/snow.html
> 
> Mas duvido que seja este ano, já que (como eu disse nos primeiros posts quando entrei) os modelos, a meu ver, estão a perder qualidades a curto prazo - só para 24 horas ou menos. Ou estarei errado?



Luís deixei de acreditar nestes modelos, eles estão completamente  , os gajos dos modelos que não mexam nas equações não. Devem pensar que estamos em Maio de certeza, alguem que avise os senhores que os modelos estão obsoletos, tiram, põem, tiram, põem, enfim é só barbaridades. Ele é A em cima de nós com 1040, 1035 e chuva ao mesmo tempo, enfim umm conjunto de coisas impressinantes, até têm o desplante de colocar a iso 0 a entrar pelo egipto até se perder no interior de Africa.  Estes modelos dão


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 15:31)

]ToRnAdO[;18227 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> As temperaturas estao a ficar gelidas por estes lados durante a noite, mas com base de uma pequena investigaçaozinha aqui no Sotavento, verifiquei que há um
> pico ou montanha a 30km a Norte de Tavira que se chama ALCARIA DO CUME, como se diz em ingles Cume's Alcaria  com 525m de Altitude!!
> ...



Cá estamos à espers das tuas fotos! Vai agasalhado


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 15:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Cá estamos à espers das tuas fotos! Vai agasalhado


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 16:42)

]ToRnAdO[;18227 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> As temperaturas estao a ficar gelidas por estes lados durante a noite, mas com base de uma pequena investigaçaozinha aqui no Sotavento, verifiquei que há um
> pico ou montanha a 30km a Norte de Tavira que se chama ALCARIA DO CUME, como se diz em ingles Cume's Alcaria  com 525m de Altitude!!
> ...



7ºC à cota zero de Sabado para Domingo parece-me impossível, a temperatura a 850hPa para o Sotavento Algarvio é superior a 5ºC nessa noite


----------



## LUPER (30 Nov 2006 às 16:56)

tozequio disse:


> 7ºC à cota zero de Sabado para Domingo parece-me impossível, a temperatura a 850hPa para o Sotavento Algarvio é superior a 5ºC nessa noite



Então no país tropical tb cai neve? E na Foia não?    Atão se no Caramulo não cai neve como é que pode cair ai?


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 17:11)

LUPER disse:


> Então no país tropical tb cai neve? E na Foia não?    Atão se no Caramulo não cai neve como é que pode cair ai?



Se a cota de neve vai andar pelos 1500 metros, parece-me de facto um bocadinho dificil que neve no Algarve, com isos mais altas, a 500 metros...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Nov 2006 às 17:19)

Eu sei que é um pouco confuso mas...7Cº de min á cota 0 e á cota 500 naquela zona é capaz de surgir alguns flocos!!

Em Foia a min esperada é de 7Cº tal como na cota 0!!! nao estou a dizer que neve mas ali naquela zona da Serra do Caldeirao é capaz de haver algum floco perdido!!!

No resto do Pais acredito que neve na zona interior Norte e Centro norte!!!

as temperaturas estao a cair muito!!! em VRSA o clima é muito confuso poix registei 22Cº--Tropical  e 9C a noite---Continental!!!!  Mas que raio se passa aqui????


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 17:20)

tozequio disse:


> Se a cota de neve vai andar pelos 1500 metros, parece-me de facto um bocadinho dificil que neve no Algarve, com isos mais altas, a 500 metros...



um bocadinho dificil não, vai ser impossivel vamos ser realistas  esta fora de questão nevar no algarve este fim de semana, como o tozequio diz a cota nao baixará dos 1500m quem quiser ver neve tera de ir ter com ela a essa altitudes


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 17:21)

]ToRnAdO[;18259 disse:
			
		

> Eu sei que é um pouco confuso mas...7Cº de min á cota 0 e á cota 500 naquela zona é capaz de surgir alguns flocos!!
> 
> Em Foia a min esperada é de 7Cº tal como na cota 0!!! nao estou a dizer que neve mas ali naquela zona da Serra do Caldeirao é capaz de haver algum floco perdido!!!
> 
> ...



Fora o 29 de Janeiro não nevava no Caldeirão há mais de 50 anos, como é que queres que neve por lá com as temperatura tão altas a 850hPa?     

Se assim fosse teríamos neve à cota 0 quase todas as semanas durante o Inverno 

E já agora, o que se passa aí em VRSA, é que estamos a chegar ao Inverno é natural que também arrefeça um pouco...


----------



## LUPER (30 Nov 2006 às 17:22)

]ToRnAdO[;18259 disse:
			
		

> Eu sei que é um pouco confuso mas...7Cº de min á cota 0 e á cota 500 naquela zona é capaz de surgir alguns flocos!!
> 
> Em Foia a min esperada é de 7Cº tal como na cota 0!!! nao estou a dizer que neve mas ali naquela zona da Serra do Caldeirao é capaz de haver algum floco perdido!!!
> 
> ...



Provavelmente é a glaciação a vir de sul pra norte


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 17:23)

spiritmind disse:


> um bocadinho dificil não, vai ser impossivel vamos ser realistas  esta fora de questão nevar no algarve este fim de semana, como o tozequio diz a cota nao baixará dos 1500m quem quiser ver neve tera de ir ter com ela a essa altitudes



Pois, eu estava a ser irónico (daí este smile  )


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 17:25)

as temperaturas estao a cair muito!!! em VRSA o clima é muito confuso poix registei 22Cº--Tropical  e 9C a noite---Continental!!!!  Mas que raio se passa aqui????[/QUOTE]

isso chama-se uma grande amplitude termica e é normal essas amplitudes ocorrerem aquando estamos sob a influencia de anticiclones 
dias com temperaturas relativamente altas devida a radiação que a terra recebe durante o dia, a noite as temperaturas são mais baixas pois a terra emite toda a sua radiação e como nao existem nuvens nao cria o chamado efeito de estufa dai as temperaturas descerem mais


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2006 às 17:32)

spiritmind disse:


> um bocadinho dificil não, vai ser impossivel vamos ser realistas  esta fora de questão nevar no algarve este fim de semana, como o tozequio diz a cota nao baixará dos 1500m quem quiser ver neve tera de ir ter com ela a essa altitudes



Para cair neve no Algarve tem de estar iso -5ª a 850hPa e -35ºC 500hPa     
Bem temos de ser realistas mesmo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Nov 2006 às 17:35)

Seringador disse:


> Para cair neve no Algarve tem de estar iso -5ª a 850hPa e -35ºC 500hPa
> Bem temos de ser realistas mesmo



Eu tambem acho estranho pois esse foco de frio aparecia (pois ja modaram para uma iso mais quente) naquela regiao tanto o motivo da minha pesquisa!!

agora esta entre os 5 e os 7Cº la pa 1h!! mas se assim se mantivesse nao duvidava pois a temp a 2metros do chao seria de 3 graus !!!

Essa mancha surgiu so naquele sitio tal com ainda esta situada!!!!  

Foi estranho mas continua ser...


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 17:36)

]ToRnAdO[;18266 disse:
			
		

> Eu tambem acho estranho pois esse foco de frio aparecia (pois ja modaram para uma iso mais quente) naquela regiao tanto o motivo da minha pesquisa!!
> 
> agora esta entre os 5 e os 7Cº la pa 1h!! mas se assim se mantivesse nao duvidava pois a temp a 2metros do chao seria de 3 graus !!!
> 
> ...



Onde estás a ver essa informação?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Nov 2006 às 17:39)

tozequio disse:


> Onde estás a ver essa informação?



No proprio site do IM!!! mas eles ja mudaram para uma cor mais escura de azul!!!

Mas se assim fosse era uma possibilidade!!! mas eu nao iria fotografar...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Nov 2006 às 17:43)

E de estranhar mas a http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn125.html tambem  indica a 2metros do solo os 0 graus de media!!!

Pois os focos de frio para este fim de semana sao bastante possiveis...


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 17:46)

os modelos é que não melhoram, este potente anticiclone pareçe que estagnou no meio do antlantico e não nos quer largar


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2006 às 18:06)

spiritmind disse:


> os modelos é que não melhoram, este potente anticiclone pareçe que estagnou no meio do antlantico e não nos quer largar



Pessoal não desanimem, afinal o Inverno só começa amanhã   

Lembrem-se que também estav assim naquela época:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551127.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551130.gif

 e depois.... assim
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551208.gif

mas  depois ano novo vida nova...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560109.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560110.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560112.gif

e ainda
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560210.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560210.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560211.gif
...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560220.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560221.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560222.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560223.gif

e...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560318.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560319.gif

Uma analogia....


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 18:10)

Seringador disse:


> Pessoal não desanimem, afinal o Inverno só começa amanhã
> 
> 
> mas  depois ano novo vida nova...
> ...



Adoro a parte final


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 18:27)

Seringador disse:


> Pessoal não desanimem, afinal o Inverno só começa amanhã
> 
> Lembrem-se que também estav assim naquela época:
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551127.gif
> ...




Prontos lá fica o pessoal todo a babar-se com estas cartas durante o FDS prolongado!     Isso não se faz, então tu não sabes que somos todos doentes  pelo frio!!!


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2006 às 20:00)

A avaliar, parece que o frio e a neve não querem mesmo nada connosco, pelo menos até meados de Dezembro  a chuva é que parece ter gostado de nós e mais se anuncia acentuadamente para o Norte


----------



## Senador (30 Nov 2006 às 20:31)

Animem-se  é já na quarta! 












E depois, no dia 8 vai entrar qq coisa outra vez... nem tudo é mau amigos!


----------



## Senador (30 Nov 2006 às 20:50)




----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2006 às 22:42)

Pessoal reviravolta no GFS nem acredito   
Venham, ressuscitem-se!!!


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 22:48)

Os modelos são bons, mas a mais de 200h


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2006 às 22:50)

Dan disse:


> Os modelos são bons, mas a mais de 200h



Mas este é a 180h! É já na próxima sexta  
Agora vou  para que amanhã esteja tudo igual ou melhor


----------



## Senador (30 Nov 2006 às 23:27)

Sonhar nao custa nada!!!


----------



## LUPER (30 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

Minho disse:


> Mas este é a 180h! É já na próxima sexta
> Agora vou  para que amanhã esteja tudo igual ou melhor



querem ver eu criar amanha o topico da ressuscitação


----------



## dj_alex (1 Dez 2006 às 06:56)

LUPER disse:


> querem ver eu criar amanha o topico da ressuscitação



Esperemos que sim luper...


----------

